# OBD-II Codes (this is from an overseas source, so they may not be the same as US built Cruzes)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P0201 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 1

P0202 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 2

P0203 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 3

P0204 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 4

P0205 Injector Circuit / Open - Cylinder 5

P0206 Injector Circuit / Open - Cylinder 6

P0207 Injector Circuit / Open - Cylinder 7

P0208 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 8

P0209 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 9

P0210 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 10

P0211 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 11

P0212 Injector Circuit Open - Cylinder 12

P0213 Cold start injector 1

P0214 Cold start injector 2

P0215 Engine shut off solenoid

P0216 Injector Timing Control Circuit

P0217 High coolant temperature conditions

P0218 Transmission fluid temperature condition, high

P0219 Engine speed, high

P0220 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Band

P0221 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Band Performance

P0222 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Low

P0223 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit High

P0224 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Intermittent

P0225 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit

P0226 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Range / Performance

P0227 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Low

P0228 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit High

P0229 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Intermittent

P0230 Fuel pump pressure circuit low

P0231 Fuel pump secondary circuit, high (low)

P0232 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit High

P0233 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit (Intermittent)

P0234 Turbo / Super Charger Overboost condition

P0235 Turbo / Supercharger Sensor A Circuit

P0236 Turbo / Supercharger Sensor A Circuit Range / Performance

P0237 Turbocharger Sensor A Circuit Low

P0238 Turbocharger Sensor A Circuit High

P0239 Turbocharger Sensor B Circuit

P0240 Turbo / Supercharger Sensor B Circuit Range / Performance

P0241 Turbocharger Sensor B Circuit Low

P0242 Turbocharger Sensor B Circuit High

P0243 Solenoid A Turbocharger

P0244 Turbo / supercharger solenoid, range or performance problem

P0245 Solenoid A Turbo / Super Charger Low

P0246 Turbocharger solenoid A, high

P0247 Solenoid B Turbo / Supercharger

P0248 Turbo / supercharger solenoid B, range or performance problem

P0249 Turbo / supercharged solenoid B low

P0250 Turbo / supercharged solenoid B

P0251 Injection fuel metering control pump "A" (cam / rotor / injector)

P0252 Injector fuel metering control pump, range or performance problem (cam / rotor / injector)

P0253 Injector fuel metering control pump “A” (cam / rotor / injector) low

P0254 Injection fuel metering control pump "A" (cam / rotor / injector) high

P0255 Injection pump fuel metering control "A" (cam / rotor / injector) intermittent

P0256 Injection fuel metering control pump “B” (cam / rotor / injector)

P0257 Injector fuel metering control pump “B”, range or performance problem (cam / rotor / injector)

P0258 Injector fuel metering control pump “B” (cam / rotor / injector) low

P0259 Injection fuel metering control pump “B” (cam / rotor / injector) high

P0260 Injector fuel metering control pump “B” (cam / rotor / injector) intermittent

P0261 Cylinder 1 Injector Circuit Low

P0262 Cylinder 1 injector circuit, high

P0263 Cylinder 1 Contribution / Balance

P0264 Cylinder 2 Injector Circuit Low

P0265 Cylinder 2 injector circuit high

P0266 Cylinder 2 Contribution / Balance

P0267 Cylinder 3 injector circuit low

P0268 Cylinder 3 injector circuit high

P0269 Cylinder 3 Contribution / Balance

P0270 Cylinder 4 injector circuit low

P0271 Cylinder 4 injector circuit, high

P0272 Cylinder 4 Contribution / Balance

P0273 Cylinder 5 injector circuit, low

P0274 Cylinder 5 injector circuit, high

P0275 Cylinder 5 Contribution / Balance

P0276 Cylinder 6 injector circuit, low

P0277 Cylinder 6 injector circuit high

P0278 Cylinder 6 Contribution / Balance

P0279 Cylinder injector 7 circuit low

P0280 Cylinder 7 injector circuit high

P0281 Cylinder 7 Contribution / Balance

P0282 Cylinder 8 Injector Circuit Low

P0283 Cylinder 8 injector circuit, high

P0284 Cylinder 8 Contribution / Balance

P0285 Cylinder injector 9 circuit, low

P0286 Cylinder injector 9 circuit high

P0287 Cylinder 9 Contribution / Balance

P0288 Cylinder injector 10 circuit, low

P0289 Cylinder injector 10 circuit high

P0290 Cylinder 10 Contribution / Balance

P0291 Cylinder 11 Injector Circuit Low

P0292 Cylinder injector 11 circuit high

P0293 Cylinder 11 Contribution / Balance

P0294 Cylinder injector 12 circuit, low

P0295 Cylinder injector 12 circuit high

P0296 Cylinder 12 Contribution / Balance

P0297 Vehicle speed too high

P0298 Engine oil temperature, high

P0299 Turbo / Supercharge condition Underboost

P0300 Multiple cylinder misfire detonated

P0301 Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected

P0302 Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected

P0303 Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected

P0304 Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected

P0305 Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected

P0306 Cylinder 6 Misfire Detected

P0307 Cylinder 7 Misfire Detected

P0308 Cylinder 8 Misfire Detected

P0309 Cylinder 9 Misfire Detected

P0310 Cylinder 10 Misfire Detected

P0311 Cylinder 11 Misfire Detected

P0312 Cylinder 12 Misfire Detected

P0313 Misfire ignition Low fuel

P0314 One cylinder misfire detected

P0315 Crankshaft position system not variable according to configuration

P0316 Engine malfunction while starting (1000 rpm)

P0317 Off-road device not displayed

P0318 A signal circuit detects a fault road

P0319 Malfunction of road signal B circuit

P0320 Ignition / supply circuit Engine speed

P0321 Ignition / supply circuit, range or performance problem Engine speed

P0322 Ignition / supply circuit Engine speed, no signal

P0323 Ignition / supply circuit Intermittent engine speed

P0324 Knock Control System Malfunction

P0325 Knock sensor 1 circuit (bank 1 or sensor signal)

P0326 Knock sensor 1 circuit, range or performance problem (bank 1 or sensor signal)

P0327 Knock sensor 1 circuit, low (bank 1 or sensor signal)

P0328 Knock sensor 1 circuit, high (bank 1 or sensor signal)

P0329 Knock sensor 1 circuit (bank 1 or sensor signal), intermittent

P0330 Knock sensor 2 circuit (bank 2)

P0331 Knock sensor 2 circuit, range or performance problem (bank 2)

P0332 Knock sensor 2 circuit (bank 2), low

P0333 Knock sensor 2 circuit (bank 2), high

P0334 Knock sensor 2 circuit (bank 2), intermittent

P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit

P0336 Crankshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit Range / Performance

P0337 Crankshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit Low

P0338 Crankshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit High

P0339 Crankshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit Intermittent

P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor “A” Circuit (Bank 1 or Sensor Signal)

P0341 Camshaft position sensor “A”, range or performance problem (bank 1 or sensor signal)

P0342 Camshaft Position Sensor “A” Circuit Low (Bank 1 or Sensor Signal)

P0343 Camshaft Position Sensor “A” Circuit High (Bank 1 or Sensor Signal)

P0344 Crankshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit Intermittent (Bank 1 or Sensor Signal)

P0345 Camshaft Position Sensor `` A '' Circuit (Bank 2)

P0346 Camshaft Position Sensor “A” Circuit Range / Performance (bank 2)

P0347 Camshaft position sensor “A” circuit, low (bank 2)

P0348 Camshaft position sensor “A” circuit high (bank 2)

P0349 Camshaft Position Sensor “A” Circuit Intermittent (Bank 2)

P0350 Ignition Coil Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0351 Ignition Coil Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0352 Ignition Coil Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0353 Ignition Coil “C” Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0354 Ignition Coil 'D' Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0355 Ignition Coil Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0356 Ignition Coil “F” Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0357 Ignition Coil Secondary / Secondary “G” Circuit

P0358 Ignition Coil “H” Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0359 Ignition Coil “I” Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0360 Ignition Coil Primary / Secondary Circuit 'J'

P0361 Ignition Coil “K” Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0362 Ignition Coil 'L' Primary / Secondary Circuit

P0363 Misfire ignition - Incomplete fuel system

P0364 spare.

P0365 Camshaft Position Sensor “B” Circuit (Bank 1)

P0366 Camshaft Position Sensor “B” Circuit Range / Performance (bank 1)

P0367 Camshaft Position Sensor “B” Circuit Low (Bank 1)

P0368 Camshaft position sensor “B” circuit high (bank 1)

P0369 Camshaft Position Sensor “B” Circuit Intermittent (Bank 1)

P0370 Timing reference high resolution signal "A"

P0371 Timing reference high resolution signal “A” has stopped consecutively.

P0372 High RPM Reference Signal “A” intermittent pulsation

P0373 Timing reference high resolution signal “A” intermittent.

P0374 Timing reference high resolution signal "A" no pulse signal.

P0375 Timing reference high resolution signal "B"

P0376 Timing reference high resolution signal “B” has stopped for a long time.

P0377 High RPM Reference Signal “B” intermittent pulsation

P0378 Hi-Speed Timing Reference Signal “B” Intermittent

P0379 Timing reference high resolution signal “B” no pulse signal.

P0380 Glow plug heater "A" circuit

P0381 Glow plug heater circuit A

P0382 Glow plug preheating circuit "B"

P0385 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit

P0386 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit Range / Performance

P0387 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit Low

P0388 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit High

P0389 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit Intermittent

P0390 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" Circuit (Bank 2)

P0391 Crankshaft position sensor "B" circuit, range or performance problem (bank 2)

P0392 Crankshaft position sensor "B" circuit low (bank 2)

P0393 Crankshaft position sensor "B" (bank 2) circuit high

P0394 Crankshaft Position Sensor "B" (Bank 2) Circuit Intermittent

P0400 Exhaust gas recirculation

P0401 Insufficient exhaust gas recirculation

P0402 Exhaust gas loop flow overload

P0403 Exhaust gas flow control circuit

P0404 Exhaust gas recirculation control circuit, range or performance problem

P0405 Exhaust gas recirculation sensor "A" circuit low

P0406 Exhaust gas recirculation sensor "A" circuit high

P0407 Exhaust gas recirculation sensor "B" circuit low

P0408 Exhaust gas recirculation sensor "B" circuit high

P0409 Exhaust gas recirculation sensor "A" circuit

P0410 Secondary air injection system

P0411 Secondary Air Injection System Incorrect Flow

P0412 Secondary Injection System Switch Valve "A" Circuit

P0413 Secondary air injection system switch valve "A" circuit open

P0414 High pressure injection system switch valve "A" circuit shorted

P0415 Secondary Injection System Switch Valve "B"

P0416 Secondary air injection system switch valve "B" circuit open

P0417 High pressure injection system switch valve "B" circuit shorted

P0418 Secondary Air Injection System Control Circuit "A"

P0419 Secondary air injection system control circuit "B"

P0420 Catalog system is lower than entrance (bank 1)

P0421 Catalyst preheating efficiency below entrance (bank 1)

P0422 Main catalytic performance below entrance (bank 1)

P0423 Catalyst heat lower than entrance (bank 1)

P0424 Catalyst heating temperature below entrance (bank 1)

P0425 Catalyst temperature sensor (bank 1)

P0426 Catalyst temperature sensor, range or performance problem (bank 1)

P0427 Catalyst temperature sensor, low (bank 1)

P0428 Catalyst temperature sensor, high (bank 1)

P0429 Catalyst Heater Control Circuit

P0430 Catalyst system performance below threshold (bank 2)

P0431 Warm-up performance below Catalyst threshold (bank 2)

P0432 Primary Catalyst Performance Below Threshold (Bank 2)

P0433 Accelerated performance is below threshold (bank 2)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P0434 Thermal catalyst temperature below threshold (tank 2)

P0435 Catalyst temperature sensor (bank 2)

P0436 Catalyst temperature sensor range / display (bank 2)

P0437 Catalyst temperature sensor, low (bank 2)

P0438 Catalyst temperature sensor, high (bank 2)

P0439 Catalyst Heater Control Circuit

P0440 Evaporative Emission Control System Malfunction

P0441 Evaporative Emission Control System Incorrect Purge

P0442 Evaporative Emission System Leakage (Small leak) detected

P0443 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit

P0444 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit Open

P0445 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit Shorted

P0446 Evaporative Emission Vent Control System Circuit Malfunction

P0447 Evaporative Emission Ventilation System Control Circuit Open

P0448 Evaporative emission control system, shorted release control circuit

P0449 Evaporative emission control system, vent valve / solenoid circuit malfunction

P0450 Evaporative pressure control system, exhaust pressure sensor

P0451 Evaporative emission control system, pressure sensor range / performance

P0452 Evaporative emission control system, pressure sensor low input

P0453 Evaporative emission control system, pressure sensor high input

P0454 Evaporative Emission System Pressure Sensor Intermittent

P0455 Evaporative Emission System Leak Detected (Gross Leak)

P0456 Evaporative Emission System Leak Detected

P0457 Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected

P0458 Evaporative Emission System Emission Control Valve Circuit Low

P0459 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit High

P0460 Fuel level sensor circuit malfunction

P0461 Fuel level sensor circuit, range / performance

P0462 Fuel level sensor circuit, low input

P0463 Fuel level sensor circuit high input

P0464 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0465 Purge flow sensor circuit malfunction

P0466 Purge flow sensor circuit range / performance

P0467 Purge flow sensor circuit, low input

P0468 Purge flow sensor circuit, high input

P0469 Purge Speed Sensor Circuit Continuous

P0470 Exhausted, pressure sensor malfunction.

P0471 Exhaust pressure sensor range / performance

P0472 Exhaust pressure sensor low

P0473 Exhaust pressure sensor, high

P0474 Exhaust pressure sensor, high

P0475 Exhaust pressure control valve malfunction

P0476 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Range / Performance

P0477 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Low

P0478 Exhaust Control Valve High Pressure

P0479 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Intermittent

P0480 Cooling fan control circuit malfunction

P0481 Cooling fan control circuit malfunction 2

P0482 Cooling fan 3 control circuit malfunction

P0483 Fan cause malfunction, check cooling.

P0484 Cooling fan circuit, over current

P0485 Cooling fan power / floor circuit malfunction

P0486 Exhaust gas recirculation sensor "B" circuit

P0487 Throttle position control loop and exhaust gas

P0488 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Throttle Position Control Range / Performance

P0489 Exhaust gas recirculation control circuit low

P0490 Exhaust gas recirculation control circuit, high

P0491 High pressure air injection system (tank 1)

P0492 High pressure air injection system (tank 2)

P0493 Fan speed too high

P0494 Fan speed, low

P0495 Fan speed high

P0496 Evaporative Emission System, high flow

P0497 Evaporative Emission System, low emissions

P0498 Evaporative Emission System Vent Valve Control Circuit Low

P0499 Evaporative emission system vent valve control circuit high

P0500 Vehicle Speed Sensor "A"

P0501 Vehicle speed sensor "A", range or performance problem

P0502 Vehicle speed sensor "A" circuit low

P0503 Vehicle speed chain “A” intermittent / high

P0504 Brake Switch "A" Correlation

P0505 Idle Air Control System

P0506 Idle air control system, rev lower than lack

P0507 Idle air control system, rev higher than lack

P0508 Idle Air Control System Circuit Low

P0509 Idle Air Control System Circuit High

P0510 Throttle Low Switch Off

P0511 Idle Air Control Circuit

P0512 Starter circuit

P0513

P0514 Battery temperature sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0515 Battery temperature sensor circuit

P0516 Battery temperature sensor circuit, low

P0517 Battery temperature sensor circuit high

P0518 Battery temperature sensor circuit, intermittent

P0519 Idle Air Control System Range / Performance

P0520 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor / Switch Circuit

P0521 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor / Switch Range / Performance

P0522 Engine oil pressure sensor / switch low

P0523 Engine oil pressure sensor / switch high

P0524 Engine oil pressure too low

P0525 Speed Control Circuit Range / Performance

P0526 Fan speed sensor circuit

P0527 Fan speed sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0528 Fan speed sensor circuit, no signal

P0529 Fan Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0530 Turbine pressure sensor "A" circuit

P0531 Pressure sensor "A", range or performance problem

P0532 Pressure compressor sensor "A" circuit low

P0533 Pressure sensor A / C compressor circuit high

P0534 charging system loss

P0535 Air compressor temperature sensor circuit

P0536 Air compressor temperature sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0537 Air compressor temperature sensor circuit low

P0538 Air compressor temperature sensor circuit high

P0539 Air compressor temperature sensor circuit, intermittent

P0540 Intake heater circuit "A"

P0541 Intake heater "A" circuit low

P0542 Intake heater "A" circuit high

P0543 Intake heater "A" circuit open

P0544 Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit (bank 1, sensor 1)

P0545 Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit low (bank 1, sensor 1)

P0546 Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit high (bank 1, sensor 1)

P0547 Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit (bank 2 sensor 1)

P0548 Exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit low (bank 2 sensor 1)

P0549 Exhaust gas temperature sensor (bank 2 sensor 1) circuit high

P0550 Power Steering Pressure Sensor / Switch Circuit

P0551 Power Steering Pressure Sensor / Switch Circuit Range / Performance

P0552 Power steering pressure sensor / switch circuit low

P0553 Power steering pressure sensor / switch circuit high

P0554 Power Steering Pressure Sensor / Switch Circuit Intermittent

P0555 Brake pressure sensor circuit

P0556 Pressure sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0557 Brake Pressure Sensor Circuit Low

P0558 Brake pressure sensor circuit high

P0559 Brake Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0560 Voltage system

P0561 System voltage unstable

P0562 System voltage low

P0563 System voltage high

P0564 Speed control circuit

P0565 Cruise control signal open

P0566 Off speed control signal

P0567 Speed control signal on / off

P0568 Adaptive speed control signal

P0567 Continuous speed control sensor

P0568 Adaptive speed control signal

P0569 Continuous speed control signal

P0570 Acceleration control signal

P0571 Brake Switch "A" Circuit

P0572 Brake switch "A" loop, low

P0573 Brake switch "A" loop high

P0574 Cruise control system - vehicle speed too high

P0575 Speed system ignition circuit

P0576 Low speed system ignition circuit

P0577 High speed system ignition circuit

P0578 Speed control system "A" power supply circuit

P0579 Cruise control system "A" circuit, range or performance problem

P0580 Speed control system "A" circuit low

P0581 Speed control system “A” circuit high

P0582 Cruise control circuit, open

P0583 Speed control circuit, low

P0584 High speed control circuit

P0585 "A / B" speed control system power supply circuit, correlated

P0586 Speed control circuit open

P0587 Speed control circuit, low

P0588 Speed control circuit, high

P0589 Speed control system “B” ignition circuit

P0590 Speed Control System "B" Stuck Circuit

P0591 Speed control system "B" ignition circuit, range or performance

P0592 Fast air intake control system “B” circuit low

P0593 Fast air intake control system "B" circuit high

P0594 Cruise control circuit, open

P0595 Speed control control circuit, low

P0596 Speed control control circuit, high

P0597 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit / Open

P0598 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit Low

P0599 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit High

P0600 communication interface

P0601 check internal control memory defective

P0602 Department of control module defect

P0603 Internal live memory control module defective (KAM = keep alive memory).

P0604 Internal read memory control module defective (rom = Read Rom Only Memory)

P0605 Internal memory module read control defective (ROM = Random acccs memory)

P0606 ECM (Engine / Elcclronic control module) PCM (Powertrain controlled moduule)

P0607 Control Module Range / Performance Vehicle speed sensor vss (vehicle speed sensor) Output “A”

P0608 Control Module Sensor Vehicle Speed VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) OutPut "A"

P0609 Control Module Sensor Vehicle Speed VSS OutPut "B"

P0610 Control module, vehicle fault

P0611 Fuel injector control module, range or performance problem

P0612 Fuel Injector Control Module Relay Control

P0613 Greer System Control Module

P0614 Engine / Electronic / Transmission Control Module Incomplete

P0615 Starter Relay Circuit

P0616 Starter relay circuit low

P0617 Starter relay circuit high

P0618 Read memory module fault

P0619 RAM / ROM oil control module (ram = Rnadam memory) defective

P0620 Generator Control Circuit

P0621 Generator Left Lamp Right Circuit

P0622 Generator field terminal circuit

P0623 Generator lamp terminal circuit

P0624 Fuel cap lamp control circuit

P0625 Generator field terminal circuit low

P0626 Generator field terminal circuit high

P0627 Fuel pump control circuit "A" open

P0628 Fuel pump control circuit "A" low

P0629 Fuel pump control circuit "A" high

P0630 ECM / PCM incomplete vin not programmcd

P0631 Incomplete Control Module (TCM) vin not programmcd

P0632 Incomplete Engine / Electronic Control Module Odemcter Not Prograammed

P0633 Engine / Electronic Control Module Incomplete Immobillizer Not Programmed

P0634 PCM / ECM / TCM Engine / Electronic Control Module Temperature Too High

P0635 Power steering control circuit

P0636 Power steering control circuit low

P0637 Power steering control circuit high

P0638 Throttle control range / performance function (tank 1)

P0639 Throttle control function, range 2, range or performance problem

P0640 Intake Heater Control Circuit


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P0846 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "B" Circuit Range / Performance

P0847 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “B” Circuit Low

P0848 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “B” Circuit High

P0849 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "B" Circuit Intermittent oil

P0850 Central Park (Noutral) Switch Input Circuit

P0851 Middle (Noutral) Switch Input Circuit, Low

P0852 Middle (Noutral) Switch Input Circuit, High

P0853 Drive position switch input circuit

P0854, low drive position switch input circuit

P0855 Drive switch input circuit, high

P0856 Power signal entering the wing

P0857 Control wing signal, performance

P0858 Low wing control signal

P0859 A high signal to control the wing

P0860 Gcar Shift Module Communication Circuit

P0861 Gcar Shift Module Communication Circuit Low

P0862 Gcar Shift Module Communication Circuit High

P0863 Module and Transmission Communication Circuit

P0864 TCM Transmission Control Module Communication Circuit Range / Performance

P0865 TCM Transmission Control Module Communication Circuit Low Range / Performance

P0866 TCM Transmission Control Module Communication Circuit High

P0867 Transmission fluid pressure

P0868 Transmission oil pressure low

P0869 Transmission fluid pressure high

P0870 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "C" Circuit

P0871 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “C” Circuit Range / Performance

P0872 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “C” Circuit Low

P0873 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “C” Circuit High

P0874 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "C" Circuit Intermittent

P0875 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “D” Circuit

P0876 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “D” Circuit Range / Performance

P0877 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “D” Circuit Low

P0878 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “D” Circuit High

P0879 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “D” Circuit Intermittent

P0880 Transmission control module power input signal

P0881 Transmission control module input power, range or performance

P0882 Transmission control module power input signal high

P0883 Transmission control module power input signal low

P0884 Transmission control module power input signal intermittent

P0885 Transmission control module power relay - circuit open

P0886 Transmission control module power relay circuit low P0641 Power reference sensor circuit, open "A"

P0642 Power reference sensor circuit, low "A"

P0643 Reference voltage sensor circuit high "A"

P0644 Driver communication circuit

P0645 A / C clutch relay control circuit

P0646 A / C clutch relay control circuit low

P0647 A / C clutch relay control circuit high

P0648 Immobillizer lamp control circuit

P0649 Speed control lamp control circuit

P0650 Lamp control circuit (mil)

P0651 Power reference sensor circuit, open

P0652 Power reference sensor circuit, low

P0653 Reference voltage sensor circuit high "B"

P0654 Engine RPM Speed Control Circuit

P0655 Engine heater lamp control circuit

P0656 Fuel level circuit

P0657 Supply voltage supply circuit, open

P0658 Supply voltage circuit, low

P0659 Supply voltage, circuit high

P0660 Intake manifold valve control loop (tank 1) open

P0661 Intake manifold valve control loop (tank 1) low

P0662 Intake manifold valve control loop (tank 1) high

P0663 Intake manifold valve control loop (tank 2) open

P0664 Intake manifold valve control loop (tank 2) low

P0665 Intake manifold valve control loop (tank 2) high

P0666 PCM / ECM / TCM Internal Temperature Sensor Circuit

P0667 PCM / ECM / TCM Internal Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P0668 PCM / ECM / TCM Internal Temperature Sensor Circuit Low

P0669 PCM / ECM / TCM Internal Temperature Sensor Circuit High

P0670 Glow Plug Module Control Circuit

P0671 Cylinder 1 Glow Plug Circuit

P0672 Cylinder 2 Glow Plug Circuit

P0673 Cylinder 3 Glow Plug Circuit

P0674 Cylinder 4 Glow Plug Circuit

P0675 Cylinder 5 Glow Plug Circuit

P0676 Cylinder 6 Glow Plug Circuit

P0677 Cylinder 7 Glow Plug Circuit

P0678 Cylinder 8 Glow Plug Circuit

P0683 Glow Plug Control Module to PCM Communication Circuit

P0684 Glow Plug Control Module to PCM Communication Circuit Range / Performance

P0685 ECM / PCM Relay Control Circuit / Open

P0686 ECM / PCM Relay Control Circuit Low

P0687 ECM / PCM Relay Control Circuit High

P0688 ECM / PCM Power Relay Circuit / Open

P0689 ECM / PCM Relay Circuit Low

P0690 ECM / PCM Relay Signal Circuit High

P0691 Fan 1 Control Circuit Low

P0692 Fan 1 control circuit, high

P0693 Fan 2 Control Circuit Low

P0694 Fan 2 control circuit, high

P0695 Fan 3 Control Circuit Low

P0696 Fan 3 control circuit, high

P0697 Movement reference sensor, lamp “C” open.

P0698 Power Reference Sensor "C" Low

P0699 Transmission reference sensor "C" high

P0700 Transmission Control System

P0701, power relay (transmission) range, performance

P0702 Transmission control electric system (transmission)

P0703 Brake switch "B" circuit

P0704 Clutch Switch Circuit

P0705 Power Relay (Transmission) Sensor Circuit

P0706 Transmission sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0707 Power Relay (Transmission) Sensor Circuit Low

P0708 Power Relay (Transmission) Sensor Circuit High

P0709 Power Relay (Transmission) Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0710 Transmission fluid temperature sensor circuit

P0711 Transmission fluid temperature sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0712 Transmission fluid temperature sensor circuit low

P0713 Transmission fluid temperature sensor circuit high

P0714 Transmission fluid temperature sensor circuit intermittent

P0715 Turbine speed sensor circuit

P0716 Turbine speed sensor, range or performance problem

P0717 Turbine speed sensor circuit, no signal

P0718 Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0719 Switchbake "B" circuit, low

P0720 Speed sensor circuit

P0721 Speed sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0722 Speed sensor circuit, no signal

P0723 Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0724 Brake switch "B" circuit, high

P0725 Vehicle speed sensor circuit

P0726 Vehicle speed sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0727 Vehicle speed sensor circuit, no signal

P0728 Engine Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0729 Incorrect 6th gear ratio

P0730 Incorrect gear ratio

P0731 Incorrect gear ratio 1

P0732 Incorrect 2nd gear ratio

P0733 Incorrect 3rd gear ratio

P0734 Incorrect 4th gear ratio

P0735 Incorrect 5th gear ratio

P0736 Incorrect 6th gear ratio

P0737 TCM Engine Speed Output Circuit

P0738 TCM Vehicle Speed Transmission Control Module Circuit Low

P0739 TCM Vehicle Speed Transmission Control Module Circuit High

P0740 TCM Engine Speed Output Circuit Open

P0741 Torque converter clutch circuit

P0742 Torque converter clutch circuit, open

P0743 Torque converter clutch circuit

P0744 Throttle converter clutch circuit, intermittent

P0745 Pressure control solenoid "A"

P0746 Pressure solenoid “A” control range, performance or off

P0747 Solenoid “A” control range, performance problem open

P0748 Pressure control solenoid "A"

P0749 Pressure control, sonoid "A" intermittent.

P0750 Shift solenoid "A"

P0751 Shift solenoid “A” or off

P0752 Shift solenoid “A” open

P0753 Electric Throttle (Shift) Solenoid "A"

P0754 Shift solenoid “A” intermittent

P0755 Shift solenoid "B"

P0756 Shift solenoid “B”, performance or short circuit

P0757 Shift solenoid “B” open

P0758 Electric Shift (Shift) Solenoid “B”

P0759 Shift solenoid “B” intermittent

P0760 Shift solenoid "C"

P0761 Shift solenoid “C”, range or performance problem closed

P0762 Shift solenoid “C”, performance problem open

P0763 Electric Shift (Shift) Solenoid C

P0764 Shift solenoid “C” intermittent

P0765 Shift solenoid "B"

P0766 Shift solenoid “D”, performance or problem open

P0767 Shift solenoid “D” open

P0768 Electric Shift (Shift) Solenoid “D”

P0769 Shift solenoid, intermittent

P0770 Shift solenoid "E"

P0771 Shift solenoid “E”, performance or shortened

P0772 Shift solenoid “E” open

P0773 Electric Shift (Shift) Solenoid "E"

P0774 Shift solenoid “E” intermittent

P0775 Pressure control solenoid "B"

P0776 Pressure solenoid “B” control range or performance problem closed

P0777 Pressure control solenoid “B” open.

P0778 Pressure Control Solenoid "B" Electrical

P0779 Pressure control solenoid “B” intermittent

P0780 Shift malfunction

P0781 1-2 (Shift)

P0782 2-3 (Shift)

P0783 3-4 (Shift)

P0784 4-5 (Shift)

P0785 Shift / Timing Solenoid

P0786 Shift / Timing Solenoid Performance

P0787 Shift / Timing Solenoid Low

P0788 Shift / Timing Solenoid, High

P0789 Shift / Timing Solenoid Intermittent

P0790 Switch circuit, normal operation

P0791 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "A" Circuit

P0792 Central Speed Sensor "A" Range / Performance

P0793 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "A" Circuit No Signal

P0794 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "A" Circuit Intermittent

P0795 Pressure Control Solenoid "C"

P0796 Solenoid “C” control, performance or open

P0797 Pressure control solenoid “C” open.

P0798 Control Solenoid "C" Electrical

P0799 Pressure Control Solenoid “C” Intermittent

P0800 Transfer Cascade Control System

P0801 Control loop suspend no reverse

P0802 Transmission Control System (Transmission) Circuit Open

P0803 1-4 upshifl solenoid control circuit (Skip Shift)

P0804 1-4 upshifl lamp circuit (Skip Shift)

P0805 Clutch position sensor circuit

P0806 Clutch position sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0807 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Low

P0808 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit High

P0809 Clutch position sensor circuit, intermittent

P0810 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction

P0811 Clutch too slippery

P0812 Reverse power supply circuit

P0813 Reverse power output circuit

P0814 Relay, power (gear) relay

P0815 UpShift Switch Circuit

P0816 Down Shift Switch Circuit

P0817 Star circuit not working

P0818 Power Switch Input Circuit

P0819 Up and Down Shift Relationship Switch to Power Relay (Gear)

P0820 Sensor circuit to XY gear lever

P0821 Gear lever position circuit x

P0822 Gear lever y position circuit

P0823 Gear lever position x circuit intermittent

P0824 Gear lever y position circuit intermittent

P0825 Gear Lever Lever Switch - Torsion

P0826 Up and Down Shift Switch Circuit

P0827 Up and Down Shift Switch Circuit Low

P0828 Up and Down Shift Switch Circuit High

P0829 5-6 Shift

P0830 Clutch Pedal Switch "A" Circuit

P0831 Clutch pedal switch "A" circuit low

P0832 Clutch pedal switch "A" circuit high

P0833 Clutch Pedal Switch "B" Circuit

P0834 Clutch pedal switch "B" circuit low

P0835 Clutch pedal switch "B" circuit high

P0836 4WD Switch Circuit

P0837 4WD Switch Circuit Range / Performance

P0838 4WD Switch Circuit Low

P0839 4WD Switch Circuit High

P0840 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “A” Circuit

P0841 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "A" Circuit Range / Performance

P0842 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “A” Circuit Low

P0843 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch “A” Circuit High

P0844 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "A" Circuit Intermittent

P0845 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "B" Circuit



P0887 Transmission control module power relay circuit high

P0888 Transmission control module power relay control circuit open

P0889 Transmission control module power relay control circuit

P0890 Transmission Control Module Power Relay Circuit Range / Performance

P0891 Transmission control module power relay circuit low

P0892 Transmission control module power relay circuit high

P0893 Transmission control module power relay circuit

P0894 Transmission parts slip

P0895 Shift timing too short

P0896 Shift duration too long

P0897 Transmission fluid quality deteriorated

P0898 Transmission system circuit low

P0899 Transmission system circuit high

P0900 Clutch actuation circuit, open

P0901 Clutch Actuator Circuit Range / Performance

P0902 Clutch Actuator Circuit Low

P0903 Clutch actuation circuit high

P0904 Door select position circuit

P0905 Door open selection position circuit

P0906 Door select position circuit, low

P0907 Door select position circuit high

P0908 Door selection position circuit intermittent

P0909 Door open selection position control error

P0910 Power selection circuit, activated when door is open

P0911 Gate selection circuit, range or performance problem

P0912 Gate selection circuit, range or performance problem

P0913 Door selection circuit, running low

P0914 Operating gate selection circuit high

P0915 Gear Shifl Position Circuit Range / Performance

P0916 Gear Shifl Position Circuit Low

P0917 Gear Shifl Position Circuit High

P0918 Gear Shifl Position Circuit Intermittent

P0919 Gear Shifl Position Circuit Malfunction

P0920 Forward gear circuit, open


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P0921 Gear Forward Circuit Range / Performance

P0922 Forward gear circuit low

P0923 Forward gear circuit high

P0924 Walk Behind Gear Circuit Open

P0925 Reverse gear circuit, range or performance problem

P0926 Reverse gear circuit low

P0927 Reverse gear circuit high

P0928 Transmission lock solenoid control circuit open

P0929 Transmission lock solenoid control circuit, range or performance problem

P0930 Transmission lock solenoid control circuit low

P0931 Transmission lock solenoid control circuit high

P0932 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor Circuit

P0933 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P0934 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor Circuit Low

P0935 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor Circuit High

P0936 Hydraulic pressure sensor circuit, intermittent

P0937 Hydraulic Temperature Sensor Circuit

P0938 Hydraulic Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P0939 Hydraulic Temperature Sensor Circuit Low

P0940 Hydraulic Temperature Sensor Circuit High

P0941 Hydraulic Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0942 Hydraulic pressure unit

P0943 Hydraulic Pressure Unit Recirculation Range

P0944 Hydraulic pressure block loss of pressure

P0945 Hydraulic Pump Relay Circuit / Open

P0946 Hydraulic Pump Relay Circuit Range / Performance

P0947 Hydraulic Pump Relay Circuit Low

P0948 Hydraulic Pump Relay Circuit High

P0949 AuTo Shift Manual Incomplete

P0950 AuTo Shift Manual Control Circuit

P0951 AuTo Shift Manual Control Circuit Range / Performance

P0952 AuTo Shift Manual Control Circuit Low

P0953 AuTo Shift Manual Control Circuit High

P0954 AuTo Shift Manual Control Circuit Intermittent

P0955 AuTo Shift Manual Mode Circuit

P0956 AuTo Shift Manual Mode Circuit Range / Performance

P0957 AuTo Shift Manual Mode Circuit Low

P0958 AuTo Shift Manual Mode Circuit High

P0959 AuTo Shift Manual Mode Circuit Intermittent

P0960 "A" Solenoid Control Circuit Control, push, open

P0961 "A" Solenoid Control Circuit Low pressure control

P0962 "A" Solenoid Control Circuit High pressure control

P0963 "A" Solenoid Control Circuit Control, push, open

P0964 "B" Solenoid Control Circuit Control, push, open

P0965 Solenoid "B" Control Circuit Range / Performance Control

P0966 "B" Solenoid Control Circuit Low pressure control

P0967 "B" solenoid control circuit High pressure control

P0968 "C" solenoid control circuit Control, push, open

P0969 "C" solenoid control circuit, range or performance problem Control

P0970 "C" Solenoid Control Circuit Low pressure control

P0971 "C" Solenoid Control Circuit High pressure control

P0972 Control Circuit Range / Performance Shift solenoid "A"

P0973 Control Circuit Range / Performance Low shift solenoid "A"

P0974 Control Circuit Range / Performance High shift solenoid "A"

P0975 Control Circuit Range / Performance Shift solenoid "B"

P0976 Control Circuit Range / Performance Low shift solenoid “B”

P0977 Control Circuit Range / Performance High shift solenoid "B"

P0978 Control Circuit Range / Performance Shift solenoid "C"

P0979 Control Circuit Range / Performance Low shift solenoid "C"

P0980 Control Circuit Range / Performance High shift solenoid "C"

P0981 Control Circuit Range / Performance Shift solenoid "D"

P0982 Control Circuit Range / Performance Low shift solenoid "D"

P0983 Control Circuit Range / Performance High shift solenoid "D"

P0984 Control Circuit Range / Performance Shift solenoid "E"

P0985 Control Circuit Range / Performance Low shift solenoid "E"

P0986 Control circuit range / performance problem High shift solenoid "E"

P0987 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "E" Circuit

P0988 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "E" Circuit Range / Performance

P0989 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "E" Circuit Low

P0990 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "E" Circuit High

P0991 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "E" Circuit Intermittent

P0992 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "F" Circuit

P0993 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "F" Circuit Range / Performance

P0994 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "F" Circuit Low

P0995 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "F" Circuit High

P0996 Transmission Fluid Pressure Sensor / Switch "F" Circuit Intermittent

P0997 Control Circuit Range / Performance Shift solenoid "F"

P0998 Shift solenoid “F” control circuit low

P1013 Heated Sensor You need to check the current BANK control, water heater circuit 1 and 2 Sensor 1.

P1032 Oxygen Sensor Heater Speed Sensor Warm up BANK Control circuit 1 and 2 Sensor 1

P1101 Actual air flow measured from MAF through EGR and TP not in the range of expected airflow.

P1105 Secondary Vacuum Sensor Circuit

P1106 Intake Manifold Pressure (MAP) Intake Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent High Pressure

P1107 Intake manifold pressure (MAP) sensor circuit intermittently low voltage sensing

P1108 BaRo Compare Sensor Too High

P1109 Throttle Reserve System Ports

P1111 Climate (iat) Intake Sensor Circuit Intermittent High Pressure

P1112 Climate Temperature (iat) Sensor Circuit Intermittent Low Voltage

P1113 Switching Resonance Volume Solenoid Control Circuit

P1114 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Thermostat Sensor Circuit Low Voltage Intermittent

P1115 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent High

P1116 ECT Unstable or Intermittent Signal

P1117 Intermittent Engine Cooled, Minimum Qut-Of-Range Output

P1118 Transient Cooling Engine Qut-Of-Range Output High

P1119 ECT Qut-of-Range Signal With TFT Sensor Display

P1120 Low Throttle Sensor (TP) Circuit 1 Circuit

P1121 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Circuit High Voltage Intermittent

P1122 Throttle Position Sensor (TP) Circuit Low Voltage Intermittent

P1125 Throttle (APP) System Position

P1130 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Minimum Perforation 1 Sensor circuit 1

P1131 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Minimum Perforation 1 Sensor circuit 2

P1132 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Pulsation 2 1 Sensor

P1133 Insufficient Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Switching 1 Sensor 1

P1134 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Shift Ratio Between Time 1 Sensor 1

P1135 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Blue Average 1 Sensor 1

P1136 Rich Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) means Bank 1 Sensor 1

P1137 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 2 Sensor System

P1138 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank Change 12 Sensor Rich or High

P1139 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) INSUff Switching Bonk 1 Sensor 2

P1140 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank Change Rates Between 1 Sensor 2

P1141 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Control Circuit Tank 1 Sensor 2

P1143 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 3 Lean or Strong System Voltage Low

P1144 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 3 High Voltage Is Rich?

P1145 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Across BANK1 Sensor 3

P1153 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Switch Insufficient Bank 2 Sensor 1

P1154 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) BANK Ratio 2 Sensor 1

P1155 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Lean Average of Tank 2 Sensor 1

P1156 Rich Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) means Bonk 2 Sensor 1

P1157 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 2 Lean or Low Voltage

P1158 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 2 High Voltage Is Over Too?

P1159 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank Count 2 Sensor 2

P1161 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Water Heater Control 2 Bank Sensor Circuit 2

P1163 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 3 Lean or Strong Voltage Low

P1164 Heated Oxygen (HO2S) Sensor Bank 2 3 Pressure Sensor Rich or High

P1165 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Across Tank Count 2 Sensor 3

P1170 Cut Off Fuel Oil Compensation

P1171 Fuel System Lean During Acceleration

P1172 Fuel Transfer Insufficient pump flow transfer

P1185 Engine Oil Temperature Circuit

P1186 EOT Circuit Performance

P1187 Sensor Mains Voltage in EOT Circuit Low

P1188 Sensor, voltage in the EOT circuit high

P1189 Engine Oil Pressure (EOP) Switch Circuit

P1190 Vacuum Engine Leak

P1191 Intake Air Intake Air Leak

P1200 injector control circuit

P1201 Mass Gas (Alt. Fuel) Sensor Circuit / Performance

P1202 Mass Gas (Alt. Fuel) Sensor Circuit Low Frequency

P1203 Mass Gas (Alt. Fuel) Sensor High Frequency

P1211 Mass Air Flow Circuit Intermittent

P1212 Mass Air Flow Circuit Continuous Low

P1214 Injection pump offset timing

P1215 Checked Ground Fault noted

P1216 Fuel Solenoid Response Time Too Short

P1217 Fuel Solenoid Response Time Too Long

P1218 Injection Pump Calibration Circuit

P1219 Low Reference Pressure Sensor Position

P1220 Throttle Position Sensor (tP) 2 Circuit

P1221 Fuel Secondary Secondary

P1222 Injector Control Circuit Continuous

P1225 Injector 2 Cylinder Circuit Intermittent

P1228 Cylinder Injector 3 Circuit Continuous

P1231 Cylinder Injector 4 Circuit Continuous

P1234 Injector 5 Cylinder Intermittent Circuit

P1237 Injector 6 Intermittent Circuit

P1240 Injector Circuit 7 Cylinder Intermittent

P1243 Cylinder Injector 8 Continuous Circuit

P1245 Plenum Conversion Valve Volume Down

P1250 Heater Evaporated Fuel Pre

P1257 Oveboost system supercharger

P1258 OveetemPerature Heater Blower Motor Over 268F Performance

P1260 Last Test Failed SCCENTER Additional Information

P1270 Accelerator sensor pedal A / D converter position error

P1271 Throttle Position (APP) Sensor Correlation Sensor 1-2

P1272 Acceleralor Sensor Position 2

P1273 Pedal accelerator sensor 1

P1274 Ejector nozzle incorrectly wired

P1275 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit

P1276 Padl Accelerator Sensor Position 1 Circuit Performance

P1277 Acceleralor Pedel 1 Position Sensor Low Voltage

P1278 Pedal Accelerator Sensor Position 1 Circuit High Voltage

P1280 Throttle Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit Low

P1281 Acceleralor Sensor Low Pedal Position Circuit Performance 2

P1282 Acceleralor Low Pedal Sensor 2 Low voltage circuit

P1283 Acceleralor Sensor Low Pedal Position Circuit High 2

P1285 Acceleralor Sensor Low Pedal 3 Circuit

P1286 Low Acceleralor Pedal Sensor Circuit Performance 3

P1287 Acceleralor Sensor Low Pedal 3 Circuit Low Voltage

P1288 Acceleralor Sensor Low Pedal Position Circuit High

P1300 circuit

P1305 Ignition Coil 2 main circuit feedback

P1310 Ignition Coil 3 Feedback Mix Circuit

P1315 Ignition Coil 4 Digit Feedback

P1320 ic reference 4x circuit continuity

P1321 Electrical Misfire System


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P1322 ei Auxiliary or missing ignition control system

P1323 24X Reference Low Frequency IC Circuit

P1324 Crank RPM Too Low

P1335 CKP Circuit.

P1336 Crankshaft system image, CKP position not learned

P1345 CKP Camshaft Crankshaft Position CMP Correlation

P1346 Intake Camshaft Position CmP Sensor System Performance

P1350 Ignition Control System

P1351 Ignition Coil Control Circuit High Voltage

P1352 ic high output / pulse detected when GND_Cyl2

P1353 ic output high / pulse detected when GND_Cyl3

P1354 ic output high / pulse detected when GND_Cyl4

P1355 ic high output / pulse is detected when GND_Cyl5

P1356 ic output high / pulse is detected when GND_Cyl6

P1357 ic high output / pulse detected when GND_Cyl7

P1358 ic output high / pulse is detected when GND_Cyl8

P1359 Ignition Coil Group 1 Control Circuit

P1360 Ignition Coil Group 2 Control Circuit

P1361 Ignition Control Coil Circuit Low Voltage

P1362 ic cylinder 2 cannot selectively be activated after

P1363 ic cylinder 3 cannot selectively activate after

P1364 ic cylinder 4 cannot be selected after activation

P1365 ic cylinder 5 cannot selectively activated after

P1366 ic cylinder 6 cannot be selected, activated after

P1367 ic cylinder 7 cannot be selected, activated after

P1368 ic cylinder 8 cannot selectively activate after

P1369 4x reference ic circuit, excessive pulses

P1370 4x reference ic circuit, excessive pulses

P1371 24 x reference ic circuit, high voltage

P1372 Ignition Ground Circuit

P1377 pulse ic for 4X pulse reference

P1380 stuck where rough road information cannot be detected

P1381 Stuck Detected No Break Control Module Communication

P1390 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 - G - sensor circuit

P1391 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 - G - Sensor Circuit Performance

P1392 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 - G - Sensor Circuit Low Voltage

P1393 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 - G - Sensor Circuit High Voltage

P1394 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 - G - Sensor Circuit Continuous

P1395 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 - G - Sensor Circuit

P1396 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 - G - Sensor Circuit Performance

P1397 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 - G - Sensor Circuit Low Voltage

P1398 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 - G - Sensor Circuit High Voltage

P1399 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 - G - Sensor Circuit

P1403 Gas Recirculation Exhaust Valve 1 System

P1404 EGR Exhaust Gas Rccirculation Closed Position

P1405 Gas Recirculation Exhaust Valve System 3

P1406 EGR Valve Pintle Angle Circuit

P1407 EGR Intrusion Set To Complete Exhaust EGR Valve

P1408 Manifold Intake Pressure Sensor Circuit

P1409 EGR Vacuum System Leak

P1410 Fuel Tank Pressure System

P1415 Secondary Air Injection AIR System Bonk 1

P1416 Secondary Air Injection AIR Tank 2 System

P1418 Injector Relay Secondary Control System

P1420 Air Intake Switch Circuit Low Voltage

P1421 Low Air Intake Pressure Switch Circuit High

P1423 Intake Air Intake Pressure Switch Circuit High

P1431 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Circuit performance

P1432 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Low voltage circuit

P1433 Fuel Level Sensor 2 High voltage circuit

P1441 Evaporative System Evaporative Flow (EVAP) during non-flushing

P1442 EVAP Vacuum SW Electro-High Between IGN About

P1450 Barometric Pressure Sensor Circuit

P1451 Press Air Sensor Performance

P1460 Cooling System Control Fan

P1480 Fan 1 Cooling Control Circuit High

P1481 Cooling Fan Speed Sensor

P1482 Cooling Fan Output Speed

P1483 Engine Cooling System Performance

P1484 Fan Ventilation System Performance

P1500 Signal circuit, start

P1501 Theft deterrent system

P1502 Vehicle Speed Sensor Circuit Sensor Continuous

P1503 deterrent fire alarm not activated

P1504 Fire deterrent Theft signal is not properly activated.

P1508 Low Speed Idle - Idlt Air Control IAC System Not Responding

P1509 High Speed Idle - Flight Control Idle, IAC Unresponsive

P1510 Pressure Control System

P1511 Control Data Performance

P1514 Correlation with TP Sensor High

P1515 Throttle, Electronic System, Throttle Position

P1516 Actuator Control in Throttle TAC in Throttle Actuator Module Position

P1517 Electronic Throttle Module

P1518 Electronic Throttle Module for PCM Operation

P1519 Actuator Control in Throttle TAC Module Internal Circuit

P1520 transmission loop switch interval

P1521 Transmission Joint Throttle High Angle

P1522 Park / Mid Drive / Reverse at High Rounds

P1523 Valve position performance

P1524 Valve position performance

P1525 Throttle Body Srvicerequired

P1526 Lows, wing pitch, not learned.

P1527 Transmission range to a correlation pressure switch

P1529 Thermal Problem

P1530 Actuator Control in Throttle (TAC) Module Internal Circuit

P1531 A / Side C Temperature Sensor Malfunction

P1532 A / C Cold Temperature Sens Circuit Low Voltage

P1533 A / C Cold Temperature Sens Circuit High Voltage

P1534 A / C Side Temperature High Low voltage sensing sensors

P1535 A / Side Emission Temperature Sensor Circuit

P1536 Engine Cooling Overtemperature A / C air conditioner

P1537 A / C Circuit Low, Low

P1538 A / C Circuit, High Voltage

P1539 Clutch Pressure A / C Clutch state circuit

P1540 A / C A / C Engine Too Cold, A / C A / C

P1541 A / C Ambient Temperature

P1542 A / C System Pressure High

P1543 A / C System Performance

P1544 A / C Cold Condition C Very Low

P1545 Air Conditioning A / C Clutch Relay Control Circuit

P1546 A / C Clutch State Circuit Low Voltage

P1547 A / C Reduction System Performance

P1548 A / C recirculation circuit

P1551 in Throttle Velve, not reached during learning

P1554 Cruise Tour Control Circuit

P1555 Export Electronic Component Orifiee

P1558 Servo Cruise Control Low Level

P1560 transaxle is not included in the driver. Handicapped boat control

P1561 Cruise Solenoid

P1562 Solenoid Vecuum

P1563 Cruise Control with Differential Speed / Location High

P1564 Cruise Control Too High - Cripple Control

P1565 Cruise Control Position Sensor

P1566 Engine RPM Too High, Cruise Control Off

P1567 bank Active Cruise Control Consumption Off

P1570 Active Traction Control Handicapped boat control

P1571 Stroke Control Circuit

P1572 ASR Active Circuit Too Low

P1573 Pcm EBTCM Serial Data Circuit

P1574 Stoplamp Switch Circuit

P1575 Travel Brake Switch Amplifier Circuit

P1576 BBV Sensor Circuit High Low

P1577 BBV Voltage Detected Circuit Low

P1578 BBV Vacuum Cleaner Circuit Low Sensor

P1579 P / N to D / R at high throttle angle - Active mode dropped last active

P1580 Cruising Circuit Low Voltage

P1581 High power electric cruise move circuit

P1582 Cruise Circuit Low Voltage Circuit Direction

P1583 Cruise Control Pressure CireuitHigh

P1584 Ship Control Disabled

P1585 Boat Control Suppresses Output Circuit

P1586 Cruise Control switch brake 2 circuit

P1587 Cruise Control Clutch Control Circuit Low

P1588 Cruise Control Clutch Control Circuit High

P1599 Floating powder, engine, or nearby flotation that must be found

P1600 Watchtlog internal operations tcm

P1601 Serial communication There is a problem with device 1

P1602 Sensor (KS) Knock Module Performance

P1603 Loss of SDM Serial Data

P1604 Loss of IPC Serial Data

P1605 Loss of HVAC Serial Data

P1606 Serial Communication Problem 6 Devices

P1607 Serial Communication Problem 7 Devices

P1608 Serial Communication Problem 8 Devices

P1609 Loss of TCS Serial Data

P1610 Loss of PZM Serial Data

P1611 Loss of CVRTD Serial Data

P1612 Loss of IPM Serial Data

P1613 Serial DIM Loss

P1614 Loss of Serial Data RIM

P1615 Loss of Serial VTD Data

P1617 Engine Oil Level Circuit

P1619 E ngine Oil Life Check Reset Circuit

P1620 Coolant Circuit

P1622 Selector Cylinder

P1623 Temp Resistor Pull -up

P1624 Shapshot requested by a customer Available data

P1625 Reset TCM System

P1626 Delerrent Fuel Turn On Alarm Not Received

P1627 A / D Performance

P1628 ECU Resistor Pull-Up

P1629 Cranking Signal Burglar Alarm System

P1630 Deteitent Steal Signal Activated

P1631 Started Deterrent Theft Disable Received Signal

P1632 Fuel Theft Deterrent Off Disabled Signal Received

P1633 Ignition 0 Circuit Level

P1634 Ignition Switch 1 Circuit

P1635 5 Volt Reference Circuit

P1636 PCM Stack Overrun

P1637 Generator L- terminal Circuit

P1638 Generator F- terminal Circuit

P1639 5 Volt 2 Circuit Reference

P1640 Driver-1 input, high voltage.

P1641 Faulty Indicator Lamp (Million Baht) Control Circuit

P1642 Vehicle Speed Output Circuit

P1643 Engine Speed Output Circuit

P1644 Long Slip Controls Twisted Transmission Output Circuit

P1645 Evaporative Ventilation Solenoid (EVAP) contorl circuit

P1646 Evaporative Ventilation Solenoid (EVAP) Control Circuit

P1647 Driver 1 Line 7

P1650 Output Control Module B Circuit

P1652 Fan 1 Relay Control Circuit

P1653 Oil Lamp Water Level Control Circuit

P1654 Dull Control Output Circuit

P1655 EVAP Transmission Control Solenoid

P1656 Driver 2 Line 6

P1657 Solenoid 1-4 Upshift Regulator Circuit

P1658 Start Relay Control Circuit Enable

P1660 Cooling Fan Control Circuit

P1661 mil Control Circuit

P1662 Cruise Control Lamp Circuit

P1663 Life Oil Lamp Control Circuit

P1664 1-4 Upshift Control Circuit Lamp

P1665 Driver 3 Line 5

P1666 Driver No. 36

P1667 Reverse Inhibit Solenoid Control Circuit

P1669 ABS unit to be expected

P1670 4 Driver

P1671 4 1st Band Driver

P1672 Low Engine Oil Level Control Circuit Lamp

P1673 Engine Hot Lamp Control Circuit

P1674 Tachometer Control Circuit

P1675 Vent Solenoid EVAP Control Circuit

P1676 - line 4-6 driver

P1677 - line 4-7 driver

P1680 - 5 Driver (ECU Malfunction)

P1681P1681 - Driver 5, Section 1

P1682 - Driver 5, Section 2

P1683 - driver 5 line 3

P1684 - driver 5 line 4

P1685 - driver 5 line 5

P1686 - driver 5 line 6

P1687 - driver 5 line 7

P1689 Wrong Torque Transmission Crouch Circuit

P1690 ECM Day Overrun

P1691 Gage Coolant Pressure Circuit

P1692 Circuit - Coolant Gage Pressure High

P1693 Measure Circuit Low Voltage

P1694 Measure circuit, high voltage

P1695 Keyless Entry Remote Circuit Low

P1696 High Remote Keyless Entry Voltage

P1700 TCM Transmission Control Module MIL Fire Requirements

P1701 Trans Request MIL Circuit

P1705 P / N Signal Circuit

P1719 Incorrectly shifting TCM detected

P1740 Twisted Signal Circuit

P1743 Tp Signal From ECM

P1760 TCM pressure interrupted

P1779 Engine Torque Sent To TCM Signal

P1780 PARK / Low Position Neutral PNP Switching Circuit

P1781 Engine Cranked Signal Circuit

P1790 Transmission Control Checksum Module

P1791 Transmission Control Loop Module

P1791 Wing Low / Pedal Signal 2000+


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P1792 Memory Control New

P1792 ECM To Cool The TCM Engine Signal

P1793 Wheel Speed Signal 2000+

P1795 CAN Bus Throttle Body Position

P1800 TCM Power Relay Control Circuit

P1847 Shift Solenoid 2-3 Electrical Circuit High

P1850 Band Brake Operated Solenoid Circuit

P1851 Band Brake Solenoid Performance

P1852 Band is used to push the SolenoidLow cable.

P1853 Band Brake with Solenoid High Pressure

P1860 TCI PWM Solenoid Electrical Circuit

P1864 Twisted Clutch Circuit

P1865 Transmission 4-5 Solenoid SS Electrical Control Circuit High

P1866 TCC Clutch Pulse Width Frequency PWM Control Solenoid Low Voltage

P1867 TCC Pulsed Clutch Pulse Width PWM Solenoid Control Circuit High

P1868 Transmission Fluid Life

P1870 Transmission parts skid

P1871 Gear ratio undefined

P1873 Torque Clutch Stator Switch Circuit

P1874 Clutch Torque Stator High Switch Circuit

P1875 4WD Switch Circuit Low

P1884 Clutch Torque Open / Shift Switch Circuit Signal

P1886 Shift Time Solenoid

P1887 TCHee Switch Circuit Release

P1890 ECM Input Data

P1890 Low Throttle Position Input Signal

P1891 Throttle Pedal Sensor Position PWM Signal Low Signal

P1892 Throttle Sensor Position PWM Signal High

P1893 Engine Torque, High Voltage Signal

P1894 Engine Torque Signal High Voltage

P1895 TCM To ECM Torque Reduction Circuit

P1801 failed selection toggle.

P1804 Ground Control Relay

P1810 TFP Circuit Switch Position

P1811 Height Adjust and Long Shift

P1812 Transmit temperature condition

P1813 Torque control

P1814 Twisted Cverstressed

P1815 Transmission range changed - Starts invalid range

P1816 Valve Position TFP Sw Neu Drive Ratio

P1817 Reverse TFP Sw Position Valve with Drive Rate

P1818 Valve Position TFP SW Drive with Drive Ratio

P1819 Internal mode change starts without / valid range

P1820 Internal Switch Mode Circuit Low

P1822 Picture Switch Mode In Circuit B High

P1823 Picture Switch Mode in P Circuit Low

P1825 Picture Mode Changed In - Invalid Range

P1826 Switch Mode Under C Circuit High

P1831 Pressure Control PC Solenoid Circuit Low Voltage

P1832 Pressure Control PC Shift Solenoid

P1833 A / T Solenoids Circuit - Low Voltage

P1834 TCC Clutch Pressure Shift Solenoid SS Control Circuit High Voltage

P1835 kicked down a switching circuit

P1836 Kick Down Switch Failed To Off

P1837 Kick Down Switch Failed Short

P1842 Shift Solenoid 1-2 Relay Voltage Low

P1843 Shift Solenoid 1-2 Electrical Circuit High

P1844 Torque Reduction Circuit Required by TCM

P1845 Shift Solenoid 2-3 Main Circuit Low Voltage

P2000 Oxygen oxide trap efficiency lower than inlet (tank 1).

P2001 Nitrogen oxides capture efficiency lower than inlet (tank 2)

P2002, trap performance is lower than inlet (tank 1)

P2003 performance, capture speed is lower than inlet (tank 2)

P2004 Intake manifold flow regulator open (bank 1)

P2005 Intake Manifold Flow Control Closed (Tank 2)

P2006 Intake Manifold Flow Control Open (Bank 1)

P2007 Intake Manifold Flow Control Closed (Bank 2)

P2008 Intake Manifold Flow Control Circuit Open (Bank 1)

P2009 Intake Manifold Flow Control Circuit Low (Bank 1)

P2010 Intake manifold flow control circuit high (bank 1)

P2011 Intake Manifold Flow Control Circuit Open (Bank 1)

P2012 Intake Manifold Flow Control Circuit Low (Bank 2)

P2013 Intake manifold flow control circuit high (bank 2)

P2014 Intake Manifold Flow Position Sensor / Switch Circuit (Bonk 1)

P2015 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit Range / Performance (Bon 1)

P2016 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit Low (Bank 1)

P2017 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit High (Bonk 1)

P2018 Intake Manifold Flow Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Intermittent (Bonk 1)

P2019 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit (Unit 2)

P2020 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit Range / Performance (Bonk 2)

P2021 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit Low (Bonk 2)

P2022 Intake Manifold Flow Sensor / Switch Circuit High (Bonk 2)

P2023 Intake Manifold Flow Position Sensor / Switch Circuit Intermittent (Bonk 2)

P2024 Evaporative Emission Temperature Sensor Circuit

P2025 Evaporative Emission Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P2026 Evaporative Emission Temperature Sensor Circuit

P2027 Evaporative Emission Temperature Sensor Circuit Low electric mobility

P2028 Evaporative Emission Temperature Sensor Circuit High displacement

P2029 Oil Heater Not Working

P2030 Oil Heater Operation

P2031 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit (Bank 1, Sensor 2)

P2032 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Low (Bank 1, Sensor 2)

P2033 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit High (Bank 1 Sensor 2)

P2034 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit (Bank 2, Sensor 2)

P2035 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Low (Bank 2, Sensor 2)

P2036 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit High (Bank 2 Sensor 2)

P2037 Injector Air Pressure Sensor Circuit Decreased

P2038 Injector Air Pressure Sensor Circuit Decreased Range of Performance

P2039 Injector Intake Air Pressure Sensor Circuit Low

P2040 Injector Intake Air Pressure Sensor Circuit High

P2041 Injector Air Pressure Sensor Circuit Decreased Intermittent

P2042 Temperature sensor circuit has decreased

P2043 Temperature Sensor Circuit Decreased Range

P2044 Temperature sensor circuit drops low

P2045 Temperature sensor circuit very high

P2046 Temperature sensor circuit drooling, intermittent

P2047 Injector circuit open (bank 1 unit 1)

P2048 Injector Circuit Low (Bank 1 Unit 1)

P2049 Injector Circuit High (Bank 1 Unit 1)

P2050 Injector Circuit Open (Bank 2 Unit 1)

P2051 Injector Circuit Low (Bank 2 Unit 1)

P2052 Injector circuit high (bank 2 unit 1)

P2053 Injector circuit open (bank 2 unit 1)

P2054 Injector Circuit Low (Bank 1 Unit 2)

P2055 Injector Circuit High (Bank 1 Unit 2)

P2056 Injector circuit open (bank 2 unit 2)

P2057 Injector Circuit Low (Bank 2 Unit 2)

P2058 Injector Circuit High (Bank 2 Unit 2)

P2059 Reduced nozzle air pump control circuit open

P2060 Injector Air Pump Control Circuit Low

P2061 Injector Air Pump Control Circuit High

P2062 Injector Supply Control Circuit / Open

P2063 Injector supply control circuit low

P2064 Injector supply control circuit high

P2065 Oil level "B" circuit

P2066 Oil level "B" circuit performance

P2067 Fuel level "B" circuit low

P2068 Oil level "B" circuit high

P2069 Fuel level "B" circuit intermittent.

P2070 Valve intake Manifold (IMT) open

P2071 Valve intake Manifold (IMT) closed

P2075 Intake Manifold (IMT) Valve Position Sensor Switch / Circuit

P2076 Intake Manifold (IMT) Valve Position Sensor / Switch Range / Performance

P2077 Intake Manifold (IMT) Valve Position Sensor / Switch Low

P2078 Intake Manifold (IMT) Valve Position Sensor / Switch High

P2079 Intake Manifold (IMT) Valve Position Sensor / Switch Range / Performance

P2080 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2081 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent Range / Performance (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2082 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 1) Circuit Range / Performance

P2083 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 1)

P2084 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 2)

P2085 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent Range of Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 2)

P2086 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 2)

P2087 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent Range Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 2)

P2088 "A" circuit controls the camshaft position while running low (Bonk 1)

P2089 "A" control circuit for high working camshaft position (Bonk 1)

P2090 “B” circuit controls the camshaft position while running low (bonk 1)

P2091 “B” circuit controls high working camshaft position (Bonk 1)

P2092 "A" circuit controls the camshaft position while running low (Bonk 2)

P2093 “B” circuit controls high working camshaft position (Bonk 2)

P2094 “B” circuit controls the camshaft position while running low (Bonk 2)

P2095 “B” control circuit for high working camshaft position (Bonk 2)

P2096 Eqtalite Disk Oil Management System Too Thin (Bon 1)

P2097 Spotlight Disc Oil Management System Too Thick (Bon 1)

P2098 Eqtalite Disk Oil Management System Too Thin (Bon 2)

P2099 Eqtalite Fluid Management System Too Thick (Bon 2)

P2100 Throttle Actuator Control Motor Circuit / Open

P2101 Throttle Actuator Control Motor Circuit Range / Performance

P2102 Throttle Actuator Control Motor Circuit Low

P2103 Throttle Actuator Control Motor Circuit High

P2104 Throttle Actuator Control System

P2105 Throttle Actuator Control System The engine power off

P2106 Throttle Actuator Control System Rong Power Co., Ltd.

P2107 Modular Throttle Actuator Control System

P2108 Throttle Actuator Control System Module Active

P2109 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor “A” Minimum Stop Performance

P2110 Throttle Actuation Control System Limited Cycle

P2111 Throttle actuator control system open

P2112 Closed throttle actuator control system

P2113 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor “B” Minimum Stop Performance

P2114 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor “C” Minimum Stop Performance

P2115 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor “D” Minimum Stop Performance

P2116 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor “E” Minimum Stop Performance

P2117 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor “F” Minimum Stop Performance

P2118 Throttle Actuator Motor Range / Performance

P2119 Throttle Actuator Performance Control

P2120 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch "D" Circuit Low

P2121 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch "D" Circuit High

P2122 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “D” Circuit Low

P2123 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “D” Circuit High

P2124 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “D” Circuit Intermittent

P2125 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “E” Circuit

P2126 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch "E" Circuit Range / Performance

P2127 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “E” Circuit Low

P2128 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “E” Circuit High

P2129 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “E” Circuit Intermittent

P2130 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “F” Circuit


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P2131 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch “F” Circuit Range / Performance

P2132 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “F” Circuit Low

P2133 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “F” Circuit High

P2134 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor Switch “F” Circuit Intermittent

P2135 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch The electric mobility "A" / "B" is related.

P2136 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch The electric mobility "A" / "C" is related.

P2137 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch The electric mobility "B" / "C" is related.

P2138 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch The electric mobility "D" / "E" is related.

P2139 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch The electric "D" / "F" is related.

P2140 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor / Switch The electric mobility "E" / "F" is related.

P2141 Exhaust gas flow control throttle circuit low

P2142 Exhaust gas flow control throttle circuit high

P2143 Exhaust manifold airflow control circuit open

P2144 Exhaust manifold throttle control circuit low

P2145 Whirlpool Intake Control Circuit High

P2146 Fuel injector group “A” electric starter circuit is open.

P2147 Fuel injector group “A” electric starter circuit low

P2148 Fuel injector group “A” electric starter circuit high

P2149 Fuel injector group “B” electric starter circuit is open.

P2150 Fuel Injector Group “B” Electricity Circuit Low

P2151 Fuel injector group “B” electric starter circuit high

P2152 Fuel injector group “C” electric starter circuit is open.

P2153 Fuel injector group "C" power supply circuit low

P2154 Fuel injector group "C" power supply circuit high

P2155 Fuel Injector Group "B" Power Supply Circuit Open

P2156 Fuel injector group "D" power supply circuit low

P2157 Fuel injector group "D" power supply circuit high

P2158 Vehicle speed sensor "B"

P2159 Vehicle speed sensor "B" function

P2160 Speed "B" sensor circuit intermittent

P2161 Intermittent vehicle speed sensor "B"

P2162 Vehicle Speed Sensor "A" / "B" Correlation

P2163 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor "A" Maximum Stop

P2164 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor "B" Maximum Stop

P2165 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor "C" Maximum Stop

P2166 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor "D" Maximum Stop

P2167 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor "E" Maximum Stop

P2168 Throttle / Pedal Position Sensor "F" Maximum Stop

P2169 Solenoid Control Circuit The exhaust vent is adjustable.

P2170 Solenoid Control Circuit Low exhaust pressure adjustment vent

P2171 Solenoid Control Circuit High exhaust pressure adjustment vent

P2172 Throttle Actuator Control System-Sudden High Flow Air

P2173 Throttle Actuator Control System - High Air Flow

P2174 Throttle Actuator Control System - Sudden High Air Flow

P2175 Throttle Actuator Control System - Air Flow High Low

P2176 Throttle Actuator Control System - Idle

P2177 Idle closed System is too thin (Class 1)

P2178 Idle off The system is too thick (Class 1)

P2179 Idle closed The system is too thin (Class 2)

P2180 Idle off The system is too thick (Class 2)

P2181 Cooling system performance

P2182 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit

P2183 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Range / Performance

P2184 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low

P2185 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High

P2186 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Intermittent

P2187 System is too thin at idle (bank 1)

P2188 System is too thick at idle (bon 1)

P2189 System is too thin at idle (Class 2)

P2190 System Too Thick at Idle (Bon 2)

P2191 System too thin at higher condition (bank 1)

P2192 System is too thick at higher condition (bon 1)

P2193 System Too Thin at Higher Condition (Bank 2)

P2194 System too thick, higher condition (bank 2)

P2195 Thin Oxygen Sensor Signal (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2196 Thick Oxygen Sensor Signal (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2197 Thin Oxygen Sensor Signal (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2198 Thick Oxygen Sensor Signal (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2199 Intake Temperature Sensor 1/2 Correlation

P2200 Knock Sensor Circuit

P2201 Knock sensor range / performance (bon 1)

P2202 Knock sensor (bank 1) circuit low

P2203 Knock sensor (bank 1) circuit high

P2204 Knock sensor (bank 1) circuit intermittent

P2205 NOx sensor heater control circuit open (bank 1)

P2206 NOx Sensor Heater Control Circuit Low (bank 1)

P2207 NOx sensor heater control circuit high (bon 1)

P2208 NOx Sensor Heater Circuit open (bon 1)

P2209 Shock sensor heat sensor circuit, range or performance problem (bon 1)

P2210 Knock sensor (bank 1) recognition circuit low

P2211 Knock sensor (bank 1) recognition circuit high

P2212 Knock Sensor (Bank 1) Recognition Circuit Intermittent

P2213 Shock Sensor Circuit (Bank 2)

P2214 Shock Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (bank 2)

P2215 Shock Sensor (Bank 2) Circuit Low

P2216 Shock sensor (bank 2) circuit high

P2217 Shock Sensor (Bank 2) Circuit Intermittent

P2218 NOx Sensor Heater Control Circuit Open (Bank 2)

P2219 NOx Sensor Heater Control Circuit Low (Bank 2)

P2220 NOx Sensor Heater Control Circuit High (Bank 2)

P2221 NOx Sensor Heater Control Circuit Open (Bank 2)

P2222 Shock sensor heat sensation circuit, range or performance problem

P2223 NOx Sensor Heater Sensor Circuit Low (Bank 2)

P2224 Shock sensor heat sensor circuit high (bank 2)

P2225 NOx Sensor Heat Sensitivity Circuit Intermittent (Bank 2)

P2226 Barometric Pressure Circuit

P2227 Barometric Pressure Circuit Range / Performance

P2228 Barometric Pressure Circuit Low

P2229 Barometric Pressure Circuit High

P2230 Barometric Pressure Circuit Intermittent

P2231 Proximity oxygen sensor signal circuit (shock) at heating circuit (bank 1, sensor 1)

P2232 Proximity oxygen sensor signal circuit (shock) at heating circuit (bank 1, sensor 2)

P2233 Proximity oxygen sensor signal circuit (shock) at heating circuit (bank 1, sensor 3)

P2234 Proximity oxygen sensor signal circuit (shock) at heating circuit (bank 1, sensor 1)

P2235 Proximity oxygen sensor signal circuit (shock) at heating circuit (bank 1, sensor 2)

P2236 Proximity oxygen sensor signal circuit (shock) at heating circuit (bank 1, sensor 3)

P2237 O2 sensor positive lamp circuit / open (bank 2, sensor 1)

P2238 Oxygen Sensor Positive Gas Circuit Low (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2239 Oxygen Sensor Positive Gas Circuit High (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2240 Positive oxygen sensor gas circuit open (bank 2, sensor 1)

P2241 Oxygen Sensor Positive Torch Circuit Low (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2242 Fuel positive oxygen sensor circuit high (bank 2, sensor 1)

P2243 Oxygen Sensor Reference Voltage Circuit Open (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2244 Electricity circuit performance Oxygen Sensor Reference (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

P2245 Oxygen Sensor Reference Voltage Circuit Low (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2246 Oxygen reference voltage high circuit (bank 1, sensor 1)

P2247 Oxygen reference voltage circuit On (Bank 2 Sensor 1)

P2248 Inoxigen Electricity Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 1)

P2249 Oxygen oscillating electromotive circuit

P2250 Oxygen sensor reference voltage circuit high

P2251 Oxygen Sensor Barrel Control Circuit Open (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2252 Oxygen Sensor Cartridge Control Circuit Low (Bank 1 Ser1)

P2253 Oxygen Sensor Cartridge Control Circuit High (Bank 1 Ser1)

P2254 Oxygen Sensor Regulator Control Circuit On (Bank 2 Sensor 1)

P2255 Oxygen Sensor Cartridge Control Circuit Low (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2256 Oxygen Sensor Cartridge Control Circuit High (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2257 Air conditioning control circuit high pressure high low

P2258 Intake Air Intake Sensor "A" Circuit High Voltage

P2259 Intake Air Intake Sensor "B" Circuit High Low

P2260 Intake Air Intake Sensor "B" Circuit High Voltage

P2261 Guiding valve bypass set Turbo / Supercharge

P2262 No Turbocharger Trigger Set

P2263 Turbo / Supercharger Boot Performance

P2264 Fuel Sensor Circuit

P2265 Oil In Fuel Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P2266 Low Fuel Sensor Circuit

P2267 Fuel Sensor Circuit High

P2268 Fuel In-Oil Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P2269 water in oil condition

P2270 Low signal oxygen sensor (bank 1 sensor 2)

P2271 Thick oxygen sensor signal (bank 1, sensor 2)

P2272 Thin signal oxygen sensor (bank 1 sensor 2)

P2273 Thick oxygen sensor signal (bank 2, sensor 2)

P2274 Oxygen sensor signal Thin (Bank 2 Sensor 3)

P2275 Thick oxygen sensor signal (bank 1, sensor 3)

P2276 Thin signal oxygen sensor (bank 2 sensor 3)

P2277 Thick oxygen sensor signal (bank 2, sensor 3)

P2278 Oxygen Sensor Signal Swapped Tank 1 Sensor 3 / Tank 2 Sensor 3

P2279 Intake system leak

P2280 turbo / idler Between the air filter and the flow

P2281 intake manifold between the throttle body and the float

P2282 intake manifold between throttle body and intake valve

P2283 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit

P2284 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P2285 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit Low

P2286 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit High

P2287 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P2288 Injector Control Pressure Too High

P2289 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit Too high - engine stops

P2290 Injector Control Pressure Too Low

P2291 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit Too low - Engine does not start (Cranking).

P2292 Injector Control Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction

P2293 Fuel Pressure Adjustment Function # 2

P2294 Fuel Pressure Regulator Control Circuit # 2

P2295 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Control Circuit Low

P2296 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Control Circuit High

P2297 Oxygen Sensor Not working properly while reducing speed (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

P2298 Oxygen Sensor Not working properly while reducing speed (Bank 2 Sensor 1)

P2299 Low Brake Lever Position / Incorrect Throttle Position Low

P2300 Ignition Coil "A" Primary Control Circuit Low

P2301 Ignition Coil “A” Low Voltage Control Circuit High

P2302 High Voltage Ignition Coil “A” Control Circuit

P2303 Ignition Coil “B” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2304 Ignition Coil “B” Primary Control Circuit High

P2305 High Voltage Ignition Coil “B” Control Circuit

P2306 Ignition Coil “C” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2307 Ignition Coil “C” Low Voltage Control Circuit High

P2308 High Voltage Ignition Coil “C” Control Circuit

P2309 Ignition Coil “D” Primary Control Circuit Low

*_*

P2310 Ignition Coil Secondary "D" Control Circuit High

P2311 Ignition Coil Secondary "D" Control Circuit

P2312 Ignition Coil “E” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2313 Ignition Coil "E" Low Voltage Control Circuit

P2314 Ignition Coil, Secondary "E" Control Circuit

P2315 Ignition Coil "F" Primary Control Circuit Low

P2316 Ignition Coil Low "F" Control Circuit High

P2317 Secondary Ignition Coil "F" Control Circuit

P2318 Ignition Coil “G” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2319 Ignition Coil Secondary "G" Control Circuit High

P2320 High Voltage Ignition Coil "G" Control Circuit

P2321 Ignition Coil “H” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2322 Ignition Coil "H" Primary Control Circuit High

P2323 High Voltage Ignition Coil “H” Control Circuit

P2324 Ignition Coil “H” Low Voltage Control Circuit

P2325 Ignition Coil “I” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2326 High Voltage Ignition Coil “I” Control Circuit

P2327 Ignition Coil “J” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2328 Ignition Coil “J” Primary Control Circuit High

P2329 High Voltage Ignition Coil “J” Control Circuit

P2330 Ignition Coil “K” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2331 Ignition Coil “K” Low Voltage Control Circuit High

P2332 Ignition Coil, Secondary "K" Electrical Control Circuit

P2333 Ignition Coil “L” Primary Control Circuit Low

P2334 Ignition Coil “L” Primary Control Circuit High

P2335 High Voltage Ignition Coil "L" Control Circuit

P2336 Cylinder 1 Knock

P2337 2nd cylinder lock

P2338 3rd cylinder lock

P2339 Cylinder 4 nipple

P2340 Cylinder 5 lock

P2341 Cylinder 6 Knock

P2342 Cylinder 7 Nock

P2343 Cylinder 8 lock

P2344 Cylinder 9 Nock

P2345 Cylinder 10 Knock

P2346 Cylinder 11 Nock

P2347 Shock cylinder 12

P2400 Evaporative Emission System Pump Control Circuit Open

P2401 Evaporative Emission System Pump Control Circuit Low

P2402 Evaporative Emission System Pump Control Circuit High

P2403 Evaporative Emission System Pump Recognition Circuit

P2404 Evaporative Emission System Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit Range / Performance

P2405 Evaporative Emission System Pump Recognition Circuit Low

P2406 Evaporative Emission System Pump Recognition Circuit High

P2407 Evaporative Emission System Pump Recognition Circuit Lack

P2408 Fuel Cap Sensor / Switch Circuit

P2409 Fuel Cap Sensor / Switch Circuit Range / Performance

P2410 Fuel Cap Sensor / Switch Circuit Low

P2411 Fuel Cap Sensor / Switch Circuit High

P2412 Fuel Cap Sensor / Switch Circuit Intermittent

P2413 Exhaust Gas Recirculation System Range / Performance

P2414 Exhaust sample sensor defective (bank 1, sensor 2)

P2415 Exhaust sample sensor defective (bank 2, sensor 2)

P2416 Oxygen Sensor Swapped (Bank 1 Sensor 2) (Bank 1 Sensor 3)

P2417 Oxygen Sensor Swapped (Bank 2 Sensor 2) (Bank 2 Sensor 3)

P2418 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Control Circuit Open

P2419 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Control Circuit Low

P2420 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Control Circuit High

P2421 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Open

P2422 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Closed

P2423 Cantalite performance lower than entrance to bon 1

P2424 Cantalite performance is lower than that of Bonk 2 entrance.

P2500 Generator Left Lamp Generator Circuit Low

P2501 Left generator regulator lamp circuit high

P2502 Charging system electric motor

P2503 Charging system electric motion low

P2504 Charged electric motor high

P2505 Ecm / Pcm power input signal Engine / Electric control module

P2506 Ecm / Pcm power input signal range, Engine / Electric control module performance

P2507 Ecm / Pcm power input signal, engine / electric control module low

P2508 Ecm / Pcm power input signal high engine / electric control module

P2509 Ecm / Pcm power input signal, Engine / Electric control module intermittent

P2510 Ecm / Pcm power Relay Sense Circuit Range / Performance

P2511 Ecm / Pcm power Relay Sense Circuit Intermittent / Engine / Electric Control Module

P2512 Data logger circuit open

P2513 Data Recorder Circuit Low

P2514 Data Recorder Circuit High

P2515 Refrigerant pressure sensor "B" circuit

P2516 Air compressor pressure sensor "B" circuit, range or performance problem

P2517 Refrigerant pressure sensor "B" circuit low

P2518 Refrigerant pressure sensor "B" circuit high

P2519 Compressor "A" Circuit

P2520 compressor "A" circuit low

P2521 Compressor "A" circuit high

P2522 Compressor "B" Circuit

P2523 Compressor "B" Circuit Low

P2524 Compressor "B" circuit high

P2525 Tank Pressure Sensing Sensor Circuit

P2526 Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P2527 Cylinder pressure sensing sensor circuit, low

P2528 Cylinder pressure sensing sensor circuit high

P2529 Tank Pressure Sensor Intermittent Circuit

P2530 Ignition Switch RUN Position Circuit

P2531 Ignition Switch RUN Position Circuit Low

P2532 Ignition Switch RUN Position Circuit High

P2533 Ignition Switch RUN / Start Position Circuit

P2534 Ignition Switch Run / Start Position Circuit Low

P2535 Ignition Switch RUN / Start Position Circuit High

P2536 Ignition Switch ACCESSORY Low Circuit

P2537 Ignition Switch ACCESSORY Low Circuit

P2538 Ignition Switch ACCESSORY Low Circuit High

P2539 Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit

P2540 Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P2541 Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit Low

P2542 Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit High

P2543 Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P2544 mri distortion signal (Managemcnt Requast input) "A"

P2545 mri signal distortion operation (Managemcnt Requast input) "A"

P2546 mri (Managemcnt Requast input) signal “A” low

P2547 mri (Managemcnt Requast input) signal “A” high

P2548 mri distortion signal (Managemcnt Requast input) "B"

P2549 mri signal distortion operation (Managemcnt Requast input) "B"

P2550 mri (Managemcnt Requast input) signal “B” low

P2551 High mri signal (Managemcnt Requast input) "B"

P2552 Throttle valve circuit / oil stop

P2553 Throttle valve circuit / oil stop performance

P2554 Throttle / Stop Oil Circuit Low

P2555 Throttle / Fuel Stop Circuit High

P2556 Engine Coolant Level Sensor / Switch Circuit

P2557 Engine Coolant Level Sensor / Switch Circuit Range / Performance

P2558 Engine Coolant Level Sensor / Switch Circuit Low

P2559 Engine Coolant Level Sensor / Switch Circuit High

P2560 Engine coolant level low

P2600 Coolant Control Circuit Open

P2601 Coolant Pump Control Circuit Range / Performance

P2602 Coolant Pump Control Circuit Low

P2603 Coolant Pump Control Circuit High

P2604 Intake heater circuit "A"

P2605 Intake heater "A" circuit open

P2606 Intake heater circuit "B"

P2607 Intake heater “B” circuit low

P2608 Intake heater "B" circuit high

P2609 Intake heater function

P2610 ECM / PCM Engine Control Module / Electric / Internal Engine Off Timing Performance

P2611 Air compressor valve control circuit open

P2612 Air compressor valve control circuit low

P2613 Dosing valve regulator circuit high

P2614 Camshaft Position Power Supply Circuit Open

P2615 Camshaft Position Output Signal Circuit Low

P2616 Camshaft Position Output Signal Circuit High

P2617 Crankshaft position power supply circuit open

P2618 Crankshaft Position Output Signal Circuit Low

P2619 Crankshaft position power supply circuit high

P2620 Throttle Position Power Supply Circuit / Open

P2621 Throttle Position Power Supply Circuit Low

P2622 Throttle position power supply circuit high

P2623 Injector Pressure Adjustment Circuit Open

P2624 Injector Pressure Regulator Circuit Low

P2625 Injector pressure regulator circuit high

P2626 Pumpimg Trim O2 Sensor Circuit Open (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2627 Pumpimg Trim O2 Sensor Circuit Low (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P2628 Pumpimg Trim oxygen sensor circuit high (bank 1, sensor 1)

P2629 Pumpimg Trim O2 Sensor Circuit Open (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2630 Pumpimg Trim Oxygen Sensor Circuit Low (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2631 Pumpimg Trim Oxygen Sensor Circuit High (Bank 2, Sensor 1)

P2632 Fuel Pump "B" Control Circuit Open

P2633 Fuel pump "B" control circuit low

P2634 Fuel pump "B" control circuit high

P2635 Low Flow Fuel Pump "A" Performance

P2636 Fuel Pump "B" Low Flow Performance

P2637 MFS (Management facd Signai) signal "A"

P2638 MFS (Management facd Signai) signal "A" signal error

P2639 MFS (Management facd Signai) strong signal “A” low

P2640 MFS (Management facd Signai) strong signal “A” high

P2641 MFS (Management facd Signai) signal "B"

P2642 MFS signal operation (Management facd Signai) “B”

P2643 MFS (Management facd Signai) signal “B” low

P2644 MFS (Management facd Signai) signal "B" high

P2645 Thrust valve "A" control circuit

P2646 Throttle control circuit "A" (bank 1) closed

P2647 Throttle control circuit "A" (bank 1) open

P2648 Throttle valve "A" control circuit low (bank 1)

P2649 Throttle control circuit "A" (bank 1) high

P2650 Thrust control valve "B" (bank 1) open

P2651 Throttle control circuit "B" (bank 1) closed

P2652 Throttle control circuit "B" (bank 1) open

P2653 Throttle control circuit "B" (bank 1) low

P2654 Throttle control circuit "B" (bank 1) high

P2655 Thrust Control Valve "A" (Bank 2) Open

P2656 Throttle control circuit actuation “A” (bank 2) closed

P2657 Throttle control circuit "A" (bank 2) open

P2658 Throttle control circuit "A" (bank 2) low

P2659 Throttle control circuit "A" (bank 2) high

P2660 Idle Thrust Control Circuit “B” (Bank 2) Open

P2661 Thrust valve "B" control circuit / performance problem (bank 2) closed

P2662 Thrust valve "B" control circuit (bank 2) open

P2663 Thrust thrust control circuit "B" (bank 2) low

P2664 Thrust valve "B" control circuit high (bank 2)

P2700 Transmission "A" friction performance

P2701 Transmission "B" friction operation

P2702 Transmission "C" friction operation

P2703 Transmission "D" friction operation

P2704 Transmission "E" friction operation

P2705 Transmission "F" friction operation

P2706 Shift Solenoid “F”

P2707 Shift solenoid “F” performance off

P2708 Shift solenoid “F” open

P2709 Shift solenoid “F” electric

P2710 Shift solenoid "F" intermittent

P2711 Gear shift mechanism comes out

P2712 Hydraulic Power Unit Leak

P2713 Pressure Control Solenoid "D"

P2714 Pressure Control Solenoid “D” Performance Off

P2715 Pressure Control Solenoid “D” Open


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


P2716 Pressure Control Solenoid "D" Electrical

P2717 Pressure Control Solenoid "D" Intermittent

P2718 Pressure Control Solenoid “D” Open

P2719 Pressure Control Solenoid “D” Circuit Range / Performance

P2720 Pressure control solenoid "D" circuit low

P2721 Pressure control solenoid "D" circuit high

P2722 Pressure Control Solenoid "E"

P2723 Pressure Control Solenoid “E” Performance Off

P2724 Pressure Control Solenoid "E" Open

P2725 Pressure Control Solenoid "E" Electrical

P2726 Pressure Control Solenoid "E" Intermittent

P2727 Pressure Control Solenoid "E" Circuit Open

P2728 Pressure Control Solenoid "E" Circuit Range / Performance

P2729 Pressure control solenoid "E" circuit low

P2730 Pressure control solenoid "E" high circuit

P2731 Pressure Control Solenoid "F"

P2732 Pressure Control Solenoid "F" Performance Off

P2733 Pressure Control Solenoid "F" Open

P2734 Pressure Control Solenoid "F" Electrical

P2735 Pressure Control Solenoid "F" Intermittent

P2736 Pressure Control Solenoid "F" Circuit Open

P2737 Pressure Control Solenoid "F" Circuit Range / Performance

P2738 Pressure control solenoid "F" circuit low

P2739 Pressure control solenoid "F" circuit high

P2740 Transmission fluid temperature "B" circuit

P2741 Transmission fluid temperature "B" circuit range or performance problem

P2742 Transmission fluid temperature "B" circuit low

P2743 Transmission fluid temperature "B" circuit high

P2744 Transmission fluid temperature "B" circuit intermittent

P2745 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "B"

P2746 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "B" Range of Performance

P2747 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "B" No Signal

P2748 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor “B” Intermittent

P2749 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "C"

P2750 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "C" Circuit Range / Performance

P2751 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "C" Circuit No Signal

P2752 Intermediate Shaft Speed Sensor "C" Circuit Intermittent

P2753 Transmission Fluid Coolant Control Circuit Open

P2754 Transmission Fluid Coolant Control Circuit Low

P2755 Transmission Fluid Coolant Control Circuit High

P2756 Pressure control solenoid, torque converter clutch

P2757 Torcconverter Clutch Pressure Control Solenoid Closed

P2758 Torque Conector Clutch Pressure Control Solenoid Open

P2759 Torque converter clutch pressure control solenoid circuit

P2760 Torque Conector Clutch Pressure Control Solenoid Circuit Intermittent

P2761 Torque Converter Clutch Solenoid Circuit Open

P2762 Torque Conector Clutch Solenoid Circuit Range / Performance

P2763 Torque converter clutch pressure control solenoid circuit high

P2764 Torque converter clutch pressure control solenoid circuit low

P2765 Turbine Speed Sensor "B" Circuit

P2766 Turbine Speed Sensor "B" Circuit Range / Performance

P2767 Turbine Speed Sensor "B" Circuit No Signal

P2768 Turbine Speed Sensor "B" Circuit Intermittent

P2769 Clutch converter circuit low

P2770 Clutch converter circuit high

P2A00 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

P2A01 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 2)

P2A23 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 3)

P2A03 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 1)

P2A04 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 2)

P2A05 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Range / Performance (Bank 2 Sensor 3)

P3400 Cylinder system

P3401 Intake / Cylinder 1 Control Circuit / Open

P3402 Intake / cylinder 1 control circuit, range or performance problem

P3403 Intake / cylinder 1 control circuit low

P3404 Intake / cylinder 1 control circuit high

P3405 1st Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit / Open

P3406 Exhaust / Cylinder 1 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3407 1st Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Low

P3408 1st cylinder exhaust / control circuit high

P3409 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit / Open

P3410 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3411 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit Low

P3412 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit High

P3413 2nd Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Open

P3414 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit Low / Performance

P3415 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit Low

P3416 Exhaust / Cylinder 2 Control Circuit High

P3417 3rd Intake / Cylinder Control Circuit / Open

P3418 Intake / 3rd Cylinder Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3419 Intake / Cylinder 3 Control Circuit Low

P3420 Intake / Cylinder 3 Control Circuit High

P3421 Intake / 3rd Cylinder Control Circuit / Open

P3422 Exhaust / Cylinder 3 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3423 Intake / Cylinder 3 Control Circuit Low

P3424 Intake / Cylinder 3 Control Circuit High

P3425 Intake / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit Open

P3426 Intake / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3427 Intake / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit Low

P3428 Intake / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit High

P3429 Exhaust / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit / Open

P3430 Exhaust / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3431 Exhaust / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit Low

P3432 Exhaust / Cylinder 4 Control Circuit High

P3433 Intake / 5th Cylinder Control Circuit / Open

P3434 Intake / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3435 Intake / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit Low

P3436 Intake / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit High

P3437 Exhaust / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit / Open

P3438 Exhaust / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3439 Exhaust / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit Low

P3440 Exhaust / Cylinder 5 Control Circuit High

P3441 Intake / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit Open

P3442 Intake / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3443 Intake / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit Low

P3444 Intake / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit High

P3445 Exhaust / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit Open

P3446 Exhaust / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3447 6th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Low

P3448 Exhaust / Cylinder 6 Control Circuit High

P3449 Intake / Cylinder 7 Control Circuit Open

P3450 Intake / Cylinder 7 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3451 Intake / Cylinder 7 Control Circuit Low

P3452 Exhaust / Cylinder 7 Control Circuit High

P3453 7th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Open

P3454 Cylinder 7 Exhaust Control Performance

P3455 Exhaust / Cylinder 7 Control Circuit Low

P3456 Exhaust / cylinder control circuit at 7 high

P3457 8th Cylinder Exhaust Control Circuit Open

P3458 Intake / 8th cylinder control function

P3459 Intake / Cylinder 8 Control Circuit Low

P3460 Intake / Cylinder 8 Control Circuit High

P3461 Exhaust / Cylinder 8 Control Circuit Open

P3462 Exhaust / Cylinder 8 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3463 Exhaust / Cylinder 8 Control Circuit Low

P3464 Exhaust / Cylinder 8 Control Circuit High

P3465 Intake / Cylinder 9 Control Circuit Open

P3466 Intake / Cylinder 9 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3467 Intake / Cylinder 9 Control Circuit Low

P3468 Intake / Cylinder 9 Control Circuit High

P3469 9th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Open

P3470 Exhaust / Cylinder 9 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3471 Cylinder 9 Exhaust Control Circuit Low

P3472 Cylinder 9 Exhaust Control Circuit High

P3473 Intake 10 Control Circuit Open

P3474 Intake / Cylinder 10 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3475 Intake / Cylinder 10 Control Circuit Low

P3476 Intake / Cylinder 10 Control Circuit High

P3477 10th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Open

P3478 Exhaust / Cylinder 10 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3479 Exhaust / Cylinder 10 Control Circuit Low

P3480 Exhaust Control / Cylinder 10 Circuit High

P3481 Intake / Cylinder 11 Control Circuit

P3482 11th Intake / Cylinder Control Circuit / Performance Open

P3483 Intake / Cylinder 11 Control Circuit Low

P3484 Intake / cylinder control circuit 11 high

P3485 11th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Open

P3486 11th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3487 Exhaust / Cylinder 11 control circuit low

P3488 Exhaust / cylinder 11 control circuit high

P3489 12th intake / cylinder control circuit open

P3490 Intake / Cylinder 12 Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3491 Intake / Cylinder 12 Control Circuit Low

P3492 Intake / Cylinder 12 Control Circuit High

P3493 Exhaust / Cylinder 12 Control Circuit Open

P3494 12th Exhaust / Cylinder Control Circuit Range / Performance

P3495 Exhaust / Cylinder 12 Control Circuit Low

P3496 Exhaust / Cylinder 12 Control Circuit High

P0A00 Electric Motor Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit

P0A01 Sensor Circuit Range / Performance Electric motor coolant temperature

P0A02 Motor coolant temperature sensor circuit low

P0A03 Motor coolant temperature sensor circuit high

P0A04 Electric Motor Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0A05 Coolant Pump Electric Motor Control Circuit Open

P0A06 Coolant Pump Electric Motor Control Circuit Low

P0A07 Coolant Pump Electric Motor Control Circuit High

P0A08 DC / DC converter image state circuit

P0A09 DC / DC converter image state circuit low

P0A10 DC / DC converter image state circuit high

P0A11 DC / DC power image state circuit, open

P0A12 DC / DC power image state circuit low

P0A13 DC / DC Voltage Picture Circuit High

P0A14 Engine Mount Control Circuit Open

P0A15 Engine mount control circuit low

P0A16 Engine mount control circuit high

P0A17 torque motor sensor circuit

P0A18 Torcenter Sensor Circuit Range / Performance

P0A19 Torcenter Sensor Circuit Low

P0A20 Torcenter Sensor Circuit High

P0A21 Torcenter Sensor Circuit Intermittent

P0A22, torque sensor circuit

P0A23, torque sensor circuit, range or performance problem

P0A24 Torque Sensor Circuit Low

P0A25 torque sensor circuit high

P0A26, torque sensor circuit intermittent

P0A27 Battery power circuit off

P0A28 Battery power circuit open

P0A29 Battery power circuit high

U0001 High Speed Communication CAN RUS

U0002 High-speed communication operation with CAN BUS

U0003 High-speed communication operation CAN BUS + Open

U0004 High Speed CAN BUS + Communication Operation Low

U0005 High Speed CAN BUS + Communication Operation

U0006 High-speed CAN BUS-Open communication operation

U0007 High Speed CAN BUS-Low Communication Operation

U0008 High Speed CAN BUS-High Communication Operation

U0009 High-speed CAN BUS communication operation - Short circuit at Bus +

U0010 Communications Moderate CAN BUS


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

U0011 Interoperability Communication Intermediate CAN BUS

U0012 Communications Moderate CAN BUS + Open

U0013 Communications Moderate CAN BUS + Off

U0014 Communications Moderate CAN BUS + High

U0015 Communications Moderate CAN BUS - Open

U0016 Communication Moderate CAN BUS - Low

U0017 Communications Moderate CAN BUS - High

U0018 CAN BUS Intermediate Communication - Shorted at BUS +

U0019 Low Speed Communication CAN BUS

U0020 Low speed communication function CAN BUS

U0021 Low Speed Communication CAN BUS + Open

U0022 Low Speed Communication CAN BUS + Off

U0023 Low Speed Communication CAN BUS + High

U0024 Low Speed Communication CAN BUS - Open

U0025 Low Speed Communication CAN BUS - Low

U0026 Low Speed CAN BUS - High

U0027 Low Speed CAN BUS Communication - Shorted at BUS +

U0028 Vehicle communication BUS A

U0029 Vehicle communication function BUS A

U0030 Vehicle communication BUS A + open

U0031 Vehicle communication BUS A + off

U0032 Communication Vehicle BUS A + Hi

U0033 Vehicle Communications BUS A - Open

U0034 Vehicle Communications BUS A - Low

U0035 Vehicle Communications BUS A - High

U0036 BUS A communication vehicle - shorted to BUS +

U0037 Vehicle Communications BUS B

U0038 Vehicle BUS B communication function

U0039 Vehicle Communications BUS B + Open

U0040 Vehicle Communications BUS B + Low

U0041 Vehicle Communications BUS B + Hi

U0042 Vehicle Communications BUS B-Open

U0043 Vehicle Communications BUS B-Low

U0044 Vehicle Communications BUS B-Hi

U0045 Car Communications BUS B Crate Circuit at BUS B +

U0046 Vehicle Communications BUS C

U0047 Vehicle Communication Bus C Operation

U0048 Vehicle Communications BUS C + Open

U0049 Vehicle Communications BUS C + Low

U0050 Communication Vehicle BUS C + Hi

U0051 Vehicle Communications BUS C-Open

U0052 Vehicle Communications BUS C-Low

U0053 Vehicle Communications BUS C-Hi

U0054 Vehicle communication BUS C - BUS + short circuit

U0055 Vehicle Communications BUS D

U0056 Vehicle communication function BUS D

U0057 Vehicle communication BUS D + open

U0058 Vehicle Communications BUS D + Low

U0059 Vehicle Communications BUS D + Hi

U0060 Vehicle Communications BUS D - Open

U0061 Vehicle Communications BUS D - Low

U0062 Vehicle Communications BUS D - High

U0063 BUS D vehicle communication - BUS D + short circuit

U0064 Vehicle Communications BUS E

U0065 Vehicle Communication Operation BUS E

U0066 Vehicle communication BUS E + open

U0067 Vehicle Communications BUS E + Low

U0068 Vehicle communication BUS E + high

U0069 Vehicle Communications BUS E-Open

U0070 Vehicle Communications BUS E - Low

U0071 Vehicle Communications BUS E - High

U0072 BUS E vehicle communication - shorted at BUS D +

U0073 Communication control module BUS OFF

U0100 Not communicating with Engine / Electric control module (ECM / PCM) "A"

U0101 Cannot communicate with the Transmission Control Module (TCM).

U0102 Cannot communicate with Transfer Cace Control module.

U0103 Cannot communicate with Gear Shift Module.

U0104 Cannot communicate with Speed control module

U0105 cannot communicate with Injector control module

U0106 Cannot communicate with Mide control burner

U0107 Cannot communicate with Midal control throttle

U0108 Cannot communicate with Mild fuel control

U0109 Cannot communicate with Mild balance controls the fuel pump

U0110 cannot communicate with Mid-range motor driver control

U0111 Cannot communicate with Mild balance controls energy battery "A"

U0112 cannot communicate with No balance controls energy battery "B"

U0113 Cannot communicate with Exhaust data control unit

U0114 Cannot communicate with 4-wheel drive clutch control module

U0115 Cannot communicate with ECM / PCM “B”.

U0121 cannot communicate with ABS braking system control module

U0122 cannot communicate with Vehicle control module

U0123 cannot communicate with Yaw RAte Sensor Module

U0124 Cannot communicate with Throttle sensor module

U0125 cannot communicate with Multi-axle throttle sensor module

U0126 Cannot communicate with Steering Angle Sensor Module

U0127 Cannot communicate with Tire pressure control module

U0128 cannot communicate with Handbrake control module

U0129 cannot communicate with Brake control module

U0130 cannot communicate with Steering wheel control module

U0131 cannot communicate with Power steering control module

U0132 cannot communicate with The module controls the drive level.

U040 cannot communicate with Body control module

U0141 cannot communicate with Body control module "A"

U0142 cannot communicate with Body control module "B"

U0143 cannot communicate with Body control module "C"

U0144 Could not communicate with Body control module "D"

U0145 Cannot communicate with Body control module "E"

U0146 Unable to communicate with Gateway “A”.

U0147 Unable to communicate with Gateway “B”.

U0148 Unable to communicate with Gateway “C”.

U0149 Unable to communicate with Gateway “D”.

U0150 cannot communicate with Gateway “E”.

U0151 Unable to communicate with Restraints control module

U0152 Unable to communicate with Restraints control module (left)

U0153 Unable to communicate with Restraints control module (right

U0154 Unable to communicate with Oecupant Sening control module.

U0155 cannot communicate with The light control module is shown on the face powder.

U0156 Could not communicate with Central Information "A"

U0157 Could not communicate with Global information "B"

U0158 Cannot communicate with Head Up Display.

U0159 Cannot communicate with Parking Assist control module

U0160 cannot communicate with Alarm control module

U0161 Cannot communicate with Campass control module.

U0162 Cannot communicate with Display navigation control module.

U0163 Cannot communicate with the navigation control module

U0164 Cannot communicate with heater and cooling control modules

U0165 Cannot communicate with heater and cooling control module (back)

U0166 Cannot communicate with the heater control module

U0167 Unable to communicate with Vehicle lmmobillzer control module.

U0168 Unable to communicate with vehicle security control module

U0169 Cannot communicate with sunroof control module

The U0170 cannot communicate with the control module “Restraints system Sensor A”.

U0171 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor B”.

U0172 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor C”.

U0173 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor D”.

U0174 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor E”.

U0175 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor F”.

U0176 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor G”.

U0177 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor H”.

U0178 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor I”.

U0179 Cannot communicate with control module “Restraints system Sensor J”.

The U0180 cannot communicate with the automatic lighting control module.

U0181 Unable to communicate with large lamp level control module.

U0182 Cannot communicate with headlight level control module.

U0183 Unable to communicate with backlight level control module

U0184 cannot communicate with radio

U0185 Cannot communicate with antenna control module.

U0186 cannot communicate with Ampify Radio

U0187 cannot communicate with Playback / Switch control module via CD Digiitel “A”.

U0188 cannot communicate with Playback / Switch control module via CD Digiitel “B”.

U0189 cannot communicate with Playback / Switch control module via CD Digiitel “C”.

U0190 cannot communicate with Playback / Switch control module via CD Digiitel “D”.

U0191 cannot communicate with TV

U0192 Unable to communicate with pc computer personal computer

U0193 Cannot communicate with private digital radio control module.

The U0194 cannot communicate with digital radio control module “A”.

The U0195 cannot communicate with digital radio control module “B”.

U0196 Could not communicate with Back seat entertainment

U0197 Cannot communicate with Telecommunication control module

U0198 Could not communicate with Automatic phone module

U0199 Could not communicate with Door control module "A

U0200 cannot communicate with Door control module "B"

U0201 cannot communicate with Door control module "C"

U0202 cannot communicate with Door control module "D"

U0203 cannot communicate with Door control module "E"

U0204 cannot communicate with Door control module "F

U0205 cannot communicate with Door control module "G"

U0206 Cannot communicate with Folding Top control module.

U0207 cannot communicate with The module controls the movement, turn on and off after the

U0208 cannot communicate with Seat control module "A"

U0209 cannot communicate with Seat control module "B"

U0210 Cannot communicate with Seat control module `` C ''

U0211 Cannot communicate with Seat control module "D"

U0212 Cannot communicate with Steering column control module

U0213 Cannot communicate with Side rearview mirror control module

U0214 Cannot communicate with Remote operation

U0215 Cannot communicate with door switch “A”.

U0216 Cannot communicate with door switch “B”.

U0217 Cannot communicate with door switch “C”.

U0218 Cannot communicate with door switch “D”.

U0219 Cannot communicate with door switch “E”.

U0220 Cannot communicate with door switch “F”.

U0221 Cannot communicate with door switch “G”.

U0222 cannot communicate with Window door motor "A

U0223 cannot communicate with Window door motor "B"

U0224 cannot communicate with Window door motor "C"

U0225 cannot communicate with Window door motor "D"

U0226 cannot communicate with Window door motor "E"

U0227 cannot communicate with Window door motor "F"

U0228 Cannot communicate with Window door motor "G"

U0229 Cannot communicate with Heated Steering Wheel module.

U0230 Cannot communicate with gate module

U0231 Cannot communicate with module knowing it is raining

U0232 Cannot communicate with The control module must be thrown to the side (left).

U0233 Cannot communicate with The control module must catch an obstacle to the side (right).

U0234 cannot communicate with Control module, recursion, comfort

U0235 Cannot communicate with the speed sensor

U0300 Software control module is not accepted.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P001 - P0194
P0201 - P0433
P0434 - P0640
P0846 - P0920
P0921 - P1321
P1322 - P1791
P1792 - P2130
P2131 - P2715
P2716 - U0010
U0011 - U300
U301 - U0327 


U0301 softwares not accepted with engine / electric control modules (ECM / PCM).

U0302 Softwares not accepted with transmission control modules

U0303 Software not accepted with Transfer Case control module.

U0304 Softwares not accepted with Gear Fhift control module.

U0305 Softwares not accepted with speed control modules

U0306 Softwares not accepted with fuel injector control module

U0307 Softwares not accepted with burner control modules

U0308 Softwares not accepted with throttle control modules

U0309 Softwares not accepted with fuel control module

U0310 Softwares not accepting fuel pump control module

U0311 Softwares not accepting driver motor control modules

U0312 Softwares not accepted with battery power control module "A"

U0313 Softwares not accepted with battery power control module "B"

U0314 Softwares not accepted with 4-wheel drive clutch control module

U0315 Softwares not accepted with ABS brake control module

U0316 Softwares not accepted with drive car control modules

U0317 Softwares not accepted with hand brake control module

U0318 Softwares not accepting brake control modules

U0319 Softwares not accepted with steering wheel control modules

U0320 Softwares not accepting power steering control modules

U0321 Softwares not accepted with drive level control modules

U0322 Softwares not accepted with body control modules

U0323 Softwire not accepting the headlight control module

U0324 Software does not accept heater and cooling control modules.

U0325 Softwares not accepted with room heater control module

U0326 Software does not accept lmmoditizer control module.

U0327 Softwares not accepted with vehicle power-free control modules


----------

